# Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz
Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf​*
*Ein differenzierter Bericht über das Kormoranproblem aus der Oberpfalz. Durch den einseitig-extremistischen Schutz des Kormoranes geben erste Teichwirte auf.  Und das in einer jahrhundertealten Kulturlandschaft mit Teichwirtschaft, um deren Schutz oder den Schutz der da arbeitenden Menschen sich scheinbar niemand kümmert. *


Quelle:
https://www.onetz.de/sulzbach-rosen...-zu-viel-hunger-d1730756.html?cp=Kurationsbox

Eindrücklich wird da geschildert, mit welchen Problemen inzwischen die Teichwirtschaft da zu kämpfen hat. Gerade die kleineren und Nebenerwerbsteichwirte, die zwar mit das Bild der Kulturlandschaft prägen, denen aber oft der finanzielle Background für notwendige und legale Abwehrmaßnahmen fehlt, leiden unter dem einseitigen Extremschutz der Prädatoren.

Zudem nicht mehr nur Kormorane das Problem sind, sondern sich andere Prädatoren, wie unter  anderem auch Otter und Reiher, genauso geschützt vermehren.

Kein Wunder, wenn dann Konsequenzen gezogen werden (müssen):


> _Auf Gut Heringnohe bei Vilseck stehen Joachim und Julian Götz vor ihrer Forellenzuchtanlage. Vater und Sohn sind leidenschaftliche Naturfreunde, Jäger, Fischer, Land- und eben auch Teichwirte. Doch Letzteres wird ihnen immer schwerer gemacht. Jetzt ziehen sie die Konsequenzen.
> ........................
> 
> Aber weit über die Hälfte der Fische im Hammerweiher und den beiden benachbarten Teichen fehlen inzwischen im Herbst bei der Ernte - herber Rückschlag für die Selbstvermarkter des biologisch und ökologisch hochwertigen Lebensmittels.
> ...



-----------------------------------------​Kommentar

Politik und NABU hat hier mit einseitig extremem Schutz von Kormoran und Co wohl geschafft, wovon sie am Ende anscheinend zu träumen scheinen:
Menschen raus aus der Kulturlandschaft, alles sich selber überlassen statt bewirtschaften, zurückführen in eine "Natur", die es da schon Jahrhunderte nicht mehr gibt.

Statt fördern der Kulturlandschaft und der da verübten, kulturell-traditionellen Tätigkeiten mit vernünftiger Bewirtschaftung.

Wenn solche Selbstvermarkter aufgeben müssen, wie hier geschildert, sollten auch Alarmglocken der grünen Biokäufer aus den Vorstädten anfangen zu klingeln.

Denn auch der NABU jammert ja neben anderen Schützern immer rum mit "regional kaufen statt alles einfliegen lassen"..

Wenn man aber regionale Produzenten ausrottet durch einseitig-extremistischen Schutz, und dann seine "grüne" Energie fördert wie Biogas in der gleichen "Natur", dann denkt mal dran, liebe "Schützer":
*In Kulturlandschaften regional erzeugter und vertriebener Fisch schmeckt besser als der Monokulturenmais für eure subventionierte "Bioenergie"*!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Dann kauf ich weiterhin meine Forellen inne Metro - sind ja auch regional... Kommen zumindest aus der Region Bologna. Wenn ich mal so 1000 km Radius für "Region" ansetze, passt das doch. Im Zweifel sind dann sogar einige Lachsfarmen in Norwegen Regionale Rhein-Main-Ware... Alles gut!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

bloss an mein Blutdruck denkt wieder keiner.. 

Lachsöl nehmen? 

Lachsfarmen sind ja schon weit weg....


----------



## Andal (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Auf Facebook hat neulich einer berichtet, dass es wohl sehr gut wirken würde, wenn man die Schlafbäume Nachts mit grünen Laserpointern bestreicht. So ließen sie sich recht gut vergrämen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wahrscheinlich so "legal" wie die Möglichkeiten, die ich am liebsten hätte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Davon ab:
Die Bekämpfung der einseitig-extremistischen Schützer ist wichtiger als zuerst Prädatoren zu bekämpfen.

Solange die weiter Diskussions- und Deutungshoheit gegen menschliche Interessen in einer Kulturlandschaft haben, solange wird auch eine partielle Bekämpfung von Kormoran und Co sinnfrei bleiben..

In einer solchen Kulturlandschaft dürfen solche Prädatoren eben nicht zügellos geschützt werden, sondern müssen gemanaged werden .. 

Gott sei Dank wachen ja erste Wissenschaftler auf, deren Hirnzellen nicht mit den Konten ihrer Institute gleichgeschaltet sind und dann aussetzen, wenn sie nur Schutz hören (ausser es geht um Schutz von oder für Menschen natürlich)..:
Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln


----------



## muehli (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Das ist aus meiner Sicht nur die Spitz des Eisberges,
leider wird sich daran auch kurzfristig nichts ändern. Denn solange Menschen in Büros,  in Behörden fernab und ohne direkten Bezug, darüber entscheiden ob bzw. was passiert ist es hoffnungslos.
Das sind dann Sprüche wie der Kormoran / Biber / Fischotter usw. waren schon vor uns da ........
Keinerlei Ansatz für Verständnis oder Akzeptanz. Ist wie überall im richtigen Leben, Extreme in jede Richtung sind falsch. Ein Kompromiss wäre sinnvoll, aber nur wenn die Bereitschaft dafür da wäre.
Leider sitzt halt die größere Menge an Menschen in Wohnungen und denkt halt, die armen Vögel und andere Tiere müssen geschützt werden ....

Könnten Fische schreien, dann würde es unter Umständen anders ausschauen, so aber sind Fische in der Aufmerksamkeit an letzter Stelle. Das Resultat sehen wir .......

Die Hoffnung auf Änderung ist hier leider sehr gering. Leider....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



muehli schrieb:


> Das ist aus meiner Sicht nur die Spitz des Eisberges,


Ein befreundeter Fischwirt sagte mir auch (dem ich den Link schickte):
"Es gibt bereits ein breites schweigendes Sterben gerade kleinerer Betriebe.
Da redet nur keiner von..."

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber angelogen hatte er mich noch nicht..


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Ich kenne die Teiche um die es im Artikel geht. 

Der große Hammerweiher war auch ein Angelgewässer und bis vor einigen Jahren ein Geheimtipp wenn man es auf massive Aale und große Hechte abgesehen hatte. 
Das letzte Abfischen hat aber wohl für ziemliche Ernüchterung gesorgt.

Aktuell können sich die Teichwirte kaum effektiv gegen die Räuber schützen. 
Kormoran, Reiher, Mink, Otter und Fischadler in jedem Entwicklungsstadium der Fische gibt es einen geeigeten Prädatoren man weiß einfach nicht wie man die Fische effektiv schützen soll.

Was mich wirklich nachdenklich stimmt ist, dass diese Veränderungen so rasend schnell gehen. 

Noch vor 20 Jahren waren Kormoran, Mink, Otter und Fischadler für die Teichwirte hier nur ein kleines Randthema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Noch vor 20 Jahren waren Kormoran, Mink, Otter und Fischadler für die Teichwirte hier nur ein kleines Randthema.


Und heute - NABU und Schützer jubeln - sind sie ein Thema, das immer mehr Teich- und Fischwirte zum aufgeben zwingt.

Siehe auch hier im Thread,:
Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran

Ist doch kein Wunder, wenn da Frust geschoben wird, oder??

Und die Schützer dann kommen und meinen, macht nicht so viel Fisch in eure Teiche,  dann gibts weniger Kormorane - und dann eingeflogenen "Bio"lachs bei Aldi kaufen...


----------



## Andal (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Stirbt der Teich, verrecken auch die Prädatoren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Andal schrieb:


> wenn man die Schlafbäume Nachts mit grünen Laserpointern bestreicht. So ließen sie sich recht gut vergrämen.



Ach sowas hier: 

https://youtu.be/Ty0s4emWeyA

Nachhaltige Vergrämung vom feinsten [emoji6]


----------



## Franky (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Naja, der Mink war schon ein Thema... Damals gab es, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, in Bayern das Problem, dass er als Neozoon nicht im Jagdrecht verankert war und nicht bejagd werden durfte (als wenn das einen echten Bajuwaren gestört hätte :q). Der Kormoran war bei uns in Bremen an einigen Baggerseen (u. a. meinem Hausgewässer) ebenfalls im Winter ein großes Problem. Die Anwesenheit konnte man insbesondere an den ganzen totgeschissenen Bäumen erkennen. Auf heute gesehen hat sich das Problem nur stark erweitert...
Siehe auch Nilgänse im Frankfurter Brentanobad...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Andal schrieb:


> Stirbt der Teich, verrecken auch die Prädatoren.


jajajaja, zum erbrechen.
Management ala "Schützer"...............

Daher:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> *Die Bekämpfung der einseitig-extremistischen Schützer ist wichtiger als zuerst Prädatoren zu bekämpfen.*
> 
> Solange die weiter Diskussions- und Deutungshoheit gegen menschliche Interessen in einer Kulturlandschaft haben, solange wird auch eine partielle Bekämpfung von Kormoran und Co sinnfrei bleiben..
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und dann eingeflogenen "Bio"lachs bei Aldi kaufen...



Der heimische schmeckt auch nicht... |kopfkrat


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Was mich wirklich nachdenklich stimmt ist, dass diese Veränderungen so rasend schnell gehen.
> 
> Noch vor 20 Jahren waren Kormoran, Mink, Otter und Fischadler für die Teichwirte hier nur ein kleines Randthema.



Das sind eben clevere Nahrungsopportunisten: Nische erkannt, Nische besetzt - dazu ein immer geeigneteres Umland wie z.B. durch Naturschutzgebiete, schon entwickelt sich eine Eigendynamik, derer Du ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr Herr wirst.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Um den Kleinen zu schnappen, mußt du erst den großen Bruder 
(Beschützer) schaffen.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Um den Kleinen zu schnappen, mußt du erst den großen Bruder
> (Beschützer) schaffen.
> 
> Gruß Ronni


Vielleicht hilft uns ja der Wolf dabei.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jajajaja, zum erbrechen.
> Management ala "Schützer"...............
> 
> Daher:



Sind wir neuerdings ein Kulturlandschaftsboard? In einer ähnlich kruden Betrachtung wie sonst üblich, hat Andal vollkommen recht. Was kratzen mich als Angler die Probleme von Teichwirtschaften? Ich brauch die nicht und ohne die wäre das Prädatorenproblem geringer.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sind wir neuerdings ein Kulturlandschaftsboard? In einer ähnlich kruden Betrachtung wie sonst üblich, hat Andal vollkommen recht. Was kratzen mich als Angler die Probleme von Teichwirtschaften? Ich brauch die nicht und ohne die wäre das Prädatorenproblem geringer.



Sind wir neuerdings ein Anglerboard? In einer ähnlich kruden Betrachtung wie sonst üblich, hat Andal vollkommen recht. Was kratzen mich als Teichwirt die Probleme von Anglern? Ohne die Kormorane wäre das Verkauf von Besatzfischen viel geringer.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## gründler (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Falls wir wirklich alle aufhören kommt der Besatzfisch eben aus Übersee bestimmt Qualitativ aufgewachsen ohne Gen Soja aus Deutscheland........ist doch auch regional dank Flugzeuge und co.

Evtl wie in Alaska gleich vom Flugzeug ins Gewässer...kost bißchen mehr aber Onkel Heini zahlt schon brav für seine Satzis...


.........der will ja nur Angeln.....

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

@Kaulbarschspezi
Das Gewässer um das es im Artikel geht, war in der Vergangenheit auch ein Angelgewässer - und wird jetzt quasi nicht mehr bewirtschaftet. 

Das Gewässer wurde zum Beispiel dafür genutzt um dort Angeln für Kinder zu ermöglichen, übrigens organisiert von der Lokalpolitik. 

Siehe: https://www.onetz.de/vilseck/lokale...o-mancher-fisch-beisst-prompt-an-d762092.html

Aber gut, was kratzt es mich wenn jetzt irgendwelche Kinder nicht mehr angeln können, ich brauche die nicht. Wenn es keinen Anglernachwuchs mehr gibt, bleiben mehr Fische für mich


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Komisch - die Teichwirtschaften gabs schon immer (bzw. seit Jahrhunderten) -  Massen an Kormoranen, Ottern, Minks etc. nicht.
Mal drüber nachdenken.

Auch darüber vielleicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wachen ja erste Wissenschaftler auf, deren Hirnzellen nicht mit den Konten ihrer Institute gleichgeschaltet sind und dann aussetzen, wenn sie nur Schutz hören (ausser es geht um Schutz von oder für Menschen natürlich)..:
> Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln



Heutzutage sind aber leider viele aufm grünen Auge blind ..


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Ja, die Nahrungsopportunisten, Neozoen, großen Beutegreifer, Wildschweine und Co...... Die Umwelt verändert sich, nicht zuletzt sind auch wir daran beteiligt. Oder haben Schuld daran, oder wie auch immer man das bezeichnen will. 

Mich fasziniert es auch, wieviele "neue" Arten in den letzten Jahren bei uns heimisch geworden sind. Und sich so wohl fühlen, dass sie sich scheinbar explosionsartig vermehren. 

Waschbär, Kormoran, Marderhund - gabs bei uns vor wenigen Jahren nicht. Letzter ist noch nicht direkt nachgewiesen in unserer Ecke, wird aber auch kommen. Der Waschbär ist vor vier Jahren das erste mal erlegt worden (sicher schon länger da, aber ohne Nachweis...), heute ist er bereits zahlreich vorhanden - unglaublich. 

Ich denke, die Politiker werden in den kommenden Jahren die Weichen richtig stellen, und eine entsprechende Bejagung dieser Arten forcieren. Aber da vergeht noch Zeit, und in den Griff bekommt man das Dilemma mit "normaler" Bejagung auch nicht mehr. 
Das Schwarzwild ist ebenso wenig nachhaltig zu reduzieren wie Kormoran und Co. 
Zu DDR-Zeiten wurden im Frühjahr die Nester in den Kormorankolonien gezielt ausgeschossen. Das hat sicher massiv geholfen. Ca. 10 Jahre nach nach dem Mauerfall waren die Kormorane bei uns angekommen. Warum wohl?

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Politiker werden in den kommenden Jahren die Weichen richtig stellen, und eine entsprechende Bejagung dieser Arten forcieren.



In Sachen Politik habe ich jedes bisschen Deines vorgetragenen Optimismus nach dem Beweis der vollkommen Faktenignoranz quer durch alle Parteien schon lange verloren:
Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.

Durch deren Politik und das einseitige-extremistische Schützen von Prädatoren durch ihre Kumpels vom NABU etc. vorangetrieben, kam es ja erst soweit....

Offtopic an:
Googel mal nach Hessen, grüne Minsiterin und Waschbärenjagd  - wenn Du dann immer noch meinst, Politik wüsste, was sie tut, kann ichs auch nicht ändern..
Offtopic aus


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Ich gebe dir ja im Grundsatz Recht, was unsere Politiker angeht. Aber in den letzten Jahren tut sich was. Es mehren sich die Anzeichen, dass in Sachen extremistischer Schutz bestimmter Arten ein Wandel im Gang ist.

Die Grünen werden wir nicht mehr belehren, die lassen wir mal außen vor. Hier habe ich aber die Hoffnung, dass sich diese Partei in einigen Jahren weitestgehend selbst zerstört hat mit ihrer Verbotspolitik. Natur-/ und Umweltschutz zudem, können im Gegensatz zu den 70er Jahren mittlerweile alle Parteien der Mitte - und das auch noch weit besser als die Grünen. Die brauchen wir also eh bald nicht mehr.

Beispiel Wolf: Vor zwei , drei Jahren hätte sich kein etablierter Politiker getraut etwas gegen Isegrim zu sagen. Ist heute schon anders.

Beispiel Waschbär: EU Verordnung zur Bekämpfung und Ausrottung sowie Haltungsverbot, seit einem Jahr in Kraft.

Beispiel Kormoran: Jan Korte und Till sowie einige andere Politikern fordern Dezimierung.

Beispiel Umweltminister Remmel in NRW: Seine flotte Nachfolgerin dreht sein von sinnlosen, dem Naturschutz zuwider laufenden Verboten, geprägtes ökologisches Landesjagdgesetz gerade im Eiltempo zurück. 

Man könnte die Liste weiterführen... Ich weiß, dir geht das nicht schnell genug. Mir auch nicht. Aber glaub mir, es tut sich was. Die Mühlen der Politik mahlen langsam, aber es ist mehr Bewegung in diesen Dingen als noch vor wenigen Jahren. 
Noch ist mehr als die Hälfte der Umweltminister in den Ländern grün, dass sich das ändert, ist das Wichtigste. Mit jedem weniger ist Anglern, Jägern und Naturnutzern - und auch unserer Fauna und Flora geholfen!

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

hoffen und harren - DAS ist Realität in D:


> Offtopic an:
> Googel mal nach Hessen, grüne Minsiterin und Waschbärenjagd - wenn Du dann immer noch meinst, Politik wüsste, was sie tut, kann ichs auch nicht ändern..
> Offtopic aus


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sind wir neuerdings ein Kulturlandschaftsboard? In einer ähnlich kruden Betrachtung wie sonst üblich, hat Andal vollkommen recht. Was kratzen mich als Angler die Probleme von Teichwirtschaften? Ich brauch die nicht und ohne die wäre das Prädatorenproblem geringer.



Größeren Blödsinn habe ich selten gelesen. Teichwirtschaften sind Landwirtschaft! Die erzeugen die Karpfen, die du im Restaurant isst. Oder zumindest wir in Franken.

Herr, lass Hirn regnen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Kaulbarschspezi
> Das Gewässer um das es im Artikel geht, war in der Vergangenheit auch ein Angelgewässer - und wird jetzt quasi nicht mehr bewirtschaftet.



Das ist doch außerdem völlig egal. Teichwirte sind diejenigen, die nachhaltige Bio-Nahrungsmittelproduktion betreiben. Das ist doch, was die Grünen immer wollen. Wenn man denen durch völlig vernagelte, ideologiebelastete Politik das Wasser abgräbt, hört für mich der Spaß wirklich auf.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Größeren Blödsinn habe ich selten gelesen. Teichwirtschaften sind Landwirtschaft! Die erzeugen die Karpfen, die du im Restaurant isst. Oder zumindest wir in Franken.
> 
> Herr, lass Hirn regnen!



Danke, Du hast beide Kernbotschaften meines Posts trefflich erfasst. Teichwirtschaften sind Landwirtschaft und deren Probleme sollten entsprechend im Landwirtschaftsforum oder sonstwo besprochen werden. Ist ja nicht unüblich hier, dass solch OT-Zeug verschoben wird.

Und großen Blödsinn in dem Sinne, komplexe, facettenreiche, vielleicht auch widersprüchliche Phänomene ausschließlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt eines (vermeintlichen) Anglerinteresses zu betrachten, lese ich hier ebenfalls öfter. Ist geradezu Mainstream, dem ich mich mal anschließen wollte. Du hast Recht, bei sowas kann tatsächlich nur Blödsinn rauskommen.

Meine Karpfen fange ich im übrigen selber, ausschließlich, aus Besatz, auf den ich persönlich verzichten könnte. #h


----------



## Ossipeter (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So schauts aus!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Dass Du als Betroffener (Angler wie Teichwirtschaft) verstehst, war mir klar, Peter!
#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Danke, Du hast beide Kernbotschaften meines Posts trefflich erfasst. Teichwirtschaften sind Landwirtschaft und deren Probleme sollten entsprechend im Landwirtschaftsforum oder sonstwo besprochen werden. Ist ja nicht unüblich hier, dass solch OT-Zeug verschoben wird.
> 
> Und großen Blödsinn in dem Sinne, komplexe, facettenreiche, vielleicht auch widersprüchliche Phänomene ausschließlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt eines (vermeintlichen) Anglerinteresses zu betrachten, lese ich hier ebenfalls öfter. Ist geradezu Mainstream, dem ich mich mal anschließen wollte. Du hast Recht, bei sowas kann tatsächlich nur Blödsinn rauskommen.
> 
> Meine Karpfen fange ich im übrigen selber, ausschließlich, aus Besatz, auf den ich persönlich verzichten könnte. #h



Dann will ich dich mal erleuchten: Mein Angelverein bewirtschaftet in Summe 11 Zuchtteiche, um die Fische heranzuziehen, mit denen wir später unsere Angelgewässer besetzen. Wir sind also Angler und Teichwirte. Und gleiches gilt für mehr als 80% der hier ansässigen Angelvereine, denn nur so funktioniert Angeln in Ballungsgebieten.

Allein in Mittelfranken gibt es mehr als 4000 Teichwirte, mit denen wir hinsichtlich fast aller Probleme, von Kormoran über Wasserversorgung bis Zuchtfischbeschaffung im gleichen Boot sitzen.

Nur Leute, die nicht verstehen, wie Angeln und Teichwirtschaft hier im Süden Hand in Hand gehen, haben Probleme, die Zusammenhänge zu erkennen.

Gleiches gilt übrigens anderenorts für den Zusammenhang von Wolf, Jagd und Landwirtschaft. Ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

mittlerweile sind bei uns in der Gegend die meisten Teiche abgefischt, z.T.  mit  ernüchterndem Ergebnissen.

Die Kormorane sind aber immer noch da, die jagen jetzt halt in den Angelgewässern. 

Meine Folgerungen:  weniger Teichwirtschaft bedeutet mehr Fraßdruck auf Angelgewässer. Natürliche Reproduktion wird schwieriger, Besatzfische werden weniger und teuerer etc. etc. 

Das wäre mir als Angler jetzt nicht egal.


----------



## Franky (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Manchmal wünscht man sich wirklich einen Herrn von Lausitz-Ölpen....


----------



## hecht99 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Ohne Teichwirtschaft würde es 70 Prozent der Angler nicht geben. Schaut mal alle über den Tellerrand. Nicht jeder von uns ist mit einer Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte, dem Rhein, der Elbe oder den Bodden vor der Haustüre ausgestattet.

Und in den Durchschnittsvereinsgewässern von Ottonormalanglern wäre ohne Besatz gar nix mehr drin wenn ein Schwarm Kormorane übers Gewässer herfällt. Mit den zugewanderten Räubern (denen in Wolf und Bär z. B. die natürlichen Feinde fehlen) hat jeder Fisch in unseren rel. flachen Gewässern keinerlei Überlebensmöglichkeiten.
Beispiel Hecht:

Hechtbrut im Flachwasser - Eisvogel
Hechte zwischen 20 und 50cm - Kormoran und Mink
alle größeren - Fischotter

Scharen von bis zu 50 Kormorane auf eine 6 Hektar Kiesgrube hab ich selber schon gezählt. Fischotter wird hier in der Umgebung immer mehr zum Thema. 

Das Forellenangeln in unseren Bächen kann man komplett vergessen, glasklares Wasser und kein einziger Fisch mehr drin.

Und dann soll das wie von Kaulbarschspezi nicht unser Problem (also das der Angler sein)?

Manche haben anscheinend den Schuss noch nicht gehört. Für mich ist es mittlerweile der letzte Warnschuss gewesen, bevor viele von uns die Angel an den Nagel hängen können. In dieser Geschwindigkeit, in der die momentane Entwicklung stattfindet, ist sie für 90 Prozent der Gewässer in meiner Umgebung tödlich.

Kormoran war für uns vor 10 Jahren gänzlich unbekannt, Mink kam vor etwa 7 bis 8 Jahren, Fischotter in den letzten 3 Jahren.

 Die Abfischungsergebnisse in der Umgebung sind mit katastrophal noch harmlos bezeichnet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

@Hecht99
Welche Region?


----------



## hecht99 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Oberpfalz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Also auch wie im Artikel - dass Oberpfalz da besonders betroffen ist, stellen wir ja immer wieder fest - gerade weils da in gewachsener Kultur und Tradition in der Kulturlandschaft eben auch gerade viele kleine bzw. Nebenerwerbsteichwirte gibt. 

Gut geschrieben, hecht99!


----------



## BERND2000 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ohne Teichwirtschaft würde es 70 Prozent der Angler nicht geben. Schaut mal alle über den Tellerrand. Nicht jeder von uns ist mit einer Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte, dem Rhein, der Elbe oder den Bodden vor der Haustüre ausgestattet.
> 
> Und in den Durchschnittsvereinsgewässern von Ottonormalanglern wäre ohne Besatz gar nix mehr drin wenn ein Schwarm Kormorane übers Gewässer herfällt. Mit den zugewanderten Räubern (denen in Wolf und Bär z. B. die natürlichen Feinde fehlen) hat jeder Fisch in unseren rel. flachen Gewässern keinerlei Überlebensmöglichkeiten.
> Beispiel Hecht:
> ...


 In der Natur ist halt (Fast) nichts über.
 Selbst für Vegetarier, muss man die Nahrungspflanzen vor Konkurrenten und Fressfeinden schützen und sei es nur durch Pflügen.
 Darum träumte man halt einst vom Paradies und dem Scharaffenland, weil die Realität halt anders ist.
 Heute scheinen viele Menschen an den Traum zu glauben und sind so fern von Realitäten das man sie als Doof und ungebildet bezeichnen darf.
 So fehlt nun oft das Grundverständnis um  Mittelwege zu suchen oder für rücksichtsvollen Umgang mit der Natur.
 Wir bilden halt Arbeitskräfte aber keine klugen Menschen aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Solange die angegrünte NABU-Spenderin zwar von regionalen Produzenten schwafelt, denen aber mittels ihrer "Freunde" wie hier die Grundlage entzieht und lieber Biolachs bei Aldi kauft und Biogasanlagen mit Maismonokulturen zum Kohlemachen für ihre "grüne" Energie will, solange müssen Angler wie ihre Dienstleister damit leben, weiter von Politik und Gesellschaft so verarscht zu werden.
Traurig, aber wahr........


----------



## marlowe (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wenn Teichwirte ihren Betrieb aufgrund natürlicher Predatoren nicht wirtschaftlich führen können, ist das deren Problem, sprich: der Fisch ist zu billig.

Aber was hat das mit Angeln zu tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

wurde schon mehrfach hier ausgeführt (zudem ist das hier das Bewirtschaftungsforum):


hecht99 schrieb:


> Ohne Teichwirtschaft würde es 70 Prozent der Angler nicht geben. Schaut mal alle über den Tellerrand. Nicht jeder von uns ist mit einer Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte, dem Rhein, der Elbe oder den Bodden vor der Haustüre ausgestattet.
> 
> Und in den Durchschnittsvereinsgewässern von Ottonormalanglern wäre ohne Besatz gar nix mehr drin wenn ein Schwarm Kormorane übers Gewässer herfällt. Mit den zugewanderten Räubern (denen in Wolf und Bär z. B. die natürlichen Feinde fehlen) hat jeder Fisch in unseren rel. flachen Gewässern keinerlei Überlebensmöglichkeiten.
> Beispiel Hecht:
> ...



Zudem sind das keine natürlichen Prädatoren bzw. kein natürlicher Bestand in einer Kulturlandschaft, wenn der Bestand durch einseitigen Extrem-Vollschutz erst hochgejagt wird.


----------



## marlowe (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Nein, die Prädatoren sind schon natürlich - nur die Teichwirtschaft ist es nicht. Oder hat Mutter Natur die Karpfenteiche persönlich angelegt?

Kleiner Hinweis: Wir leben in Deutschland. Naturschutz ist Staatsaufgabe und steht im Grundgesetz - die Erhaltung der unnatürlichen Teichwirtschaft hingegen nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Nur ist das da eben gerade keine Natur, sondern eine jahrhundertealte Kulturlandschaft.

Aber für manche kommen eben Menschen und menschliche Kultur immer erst (wenn überhaupt) an zweiter Stelle..


----------



## Laichzeit (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Richtig, und den Flurbereinigungen sind schon Unmengen an natürlichen und künstlichen Kleingewässern zum Opfer gefallen, das kommt noch drauf. Je weniger Gewässer wir haben, desto unnatürlicher wird es. Die brachliegenden Karpfenteiche mit Mönch enden dabei häufig als feuchte Wiese und nicht einmal als verwilderter Tümpel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die brachliegenden Karpfenteiche mit Mönch enden dabei häufig als feuchte Wiese und nicht einmal als verwilderter Tümpel.


Gibt ja zu wenig Insekten - gute Mückenbrutbiotope dann ;-))

Alles ganz Natur und so..

Ja ich weiss, sarkastisch.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Nein, die Prädatoren sind schon natürlich - nur die Teichwirtschaft ist es nicht. Oder hat Mutter Natur die Karpfenteiche persönlich angelegt?
> 
> Kleiner Hinweis: Wir leben in Deutschland. Naturschutz ist Staatsaufgabe und steht im Grundgesetz - die Erhaltung der unnatürlichen Teichwirtschaft hingegen nicht.



Lieber Forentroll. Bitte sofort wieder in den "Stuhlkreis der grünen Jugend" (Copyright CSU) zurückkehren.

Im Ernst: Wer die Wichtigkeit von Landwirtschaft ("unnatürliche Teichwirtschaft"; noch dazu Bio) in Frage stellt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Wenn Teichwirte ihren Betrieb aufgrund natürlicher Predatoren nicht wirtschaftlich führen können, ist das deren Problem, sprich: der Fisch ist zu billig.


|bigeyes....
....|supergri 

Richtig und weil es da dann regionale Preisunterschiede gibt, lohnt es sie dann über weite Strecken zu transportieren.
Ist ja nicht überall so ein Problem, wobei regional auch weniger genau hingesehen wird, in Europa.
 Will sagen einige Fischarten sind in Norddeutschland schon deutlich teurer wie in Mitteldeutschland oder Osteuropa.
Steigt der Preis trotzdem weiter, weil das Angebot knapp wird und die Nachfrage steigt, lohnt sich dann selbst Aquakultur und Massentierhaltung.
Mir fallen da dann glich viele Nachteile entgegen Umwelt, Tier, Arten und Verbraucherschutz ein.

Derzeit wird viel beschossen, was kleinere naturnah arbeitende Betriebe belastet und so Massentierhaltung und Agra-Industrie fördert.
Die Weidehaltung von Milchvieh, auf fetten und vielfältigen Wiesen ist schon selten geworden.
Da kann die Klassische Fischzucht mit Ihren Karpfenteichen eine noch so gute Ökobilanz gegenüber Forellenmast und Aquakultur aufweisen, ersteres bekommt noch zusätzliche Probleme, welche Andere lösen können oder nicht haben.
Was den Preis betrifft, ein fetter Karpfen hat einst mal den Wert eines Schweinchens gehabt.
Also regional mehr als Hecht oder Lachs gekostet.
Die T.K Ware und Kühltechnik hat die Regionalen Anbieter arg getroffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

vergiss es Bernd - für GRÜNE und Schützer zählt nur, Hauptsache es geht gegen Menschen und (auch und gerade wie hier, nachhaltige)  Nutzer......


----------



## BERND2000 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Wer die Wichtigkeit von Landwirtschaft ("unnatürliche Teichwirtschaft"; noch dazu Bio) in Frage stellt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört.




Vielleicht...
vielleicht überhört und schwebt nun als Heilige Seele auf Wolke 7 und lebt von Luft und Liebe.

Wenn nicht... aufwachen, den für die Millionen Menschen ist in einer Heilen Deutschen Natur kein Platz.
Rücksicht ist das Eine, Totalschutz oder Rücksichtslosigkeit das Andere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

und es sage keiner, wir hätten nicht früh und lange genug gewarnt..


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Wenn Teichwirte ihren Betrieb aufgrund natürlicher Predatoren nicht wirtschaftlich führen können, ist das deren Problem, sprich: der Fisch ist zu billig.
> 
> Aber was hat das mit Angeln zu tun?




Das hat mit Angeln sehr viel zu tun !!

Was meinst du wo deine Fische herkommen die du in etwa 5-10 Jahren fängst !?

Und wirst schauen der Fisch wird noch sehr treuer werden...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Nein, die Prädatoren sind schon natürlich - nur die Teichwirtschaft ist es nicht. Oder hat Mutter Natur die Karpfenteiche persönlich angelegt?
> 
> Kleiner Hinweis: Wir leben in Deutschland. Naturschutz ist Staatsaufgabe und steht im Grundgesetz - die Erhaltung der unnatürlichen Teichwirtschaft hingegen nicht.




Die Teichwirtschaft ist schon Natur  sie ist Landwirtschaft und die gibt es schon seit Tausenden von Jahren!

Und Naturschutz ist nicht nur Staatsaufgabe sondern geht jeden an !!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hier möchte ich noch einen Link einstellen, den Österreich hatt Probleme mit dem Fischotter , nicht nur in Teichen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5cUHbvgH-s&t=20s


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo Günther, wir sind redaktionell natürlich überall dran,  könnt ihr dann da im Thema diskutieren:

Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332539


----------



## marlowe (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lieber Forentroll. Bitte sofort wieder in den "Stuhlkreis der grünen Jugend" (Copyright CSU) zurückkehren.
> 
> Im Ernst: Wer die Wichtigkeit von Landwirtschaft ("unnatürliche Teichwirtschaft"; noch dazu Bio) in Frage stellt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört.



Leider keineZeit - muss zur gemeinsamen Strategiesitzung von NABU, Peta und Thünen-Institut.

Nee, im Ernst: ich habe nichts gegen Landwirtschaft. Aber für den Fischotter ist ein Karpfenteich eine krass unnatürliche Umgebung, so wie für den Fuchs ein Hühnerstall. Da gibt es kein friedliches Miteinander. 
Und da vertrete ich die Meinung, dass die Teichwirte sich anpassen müssen, statt "Schädlinge" auszurotten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Und ich bin der Meinung, wilde Tiere gehören in die Natur und nicht eine Kulturlandschaft..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Und da vertrete ich die Meinung, dass die Teichwirte sich anpassen müssen, statt "Schädlinge" auszurotten.



Machen wir doch mal den Praxistest: Was schlägst du vor, wie diese Anpassung aussehen sollte?


----------



## gründler (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Machen wir doch mal den Praxistest: Was schlägst du vor, wie diese Anpassung aussehen sollte?




Zwei Vorschläge die mir gemacht wurden von Leuten die nix mit Angeln Fischerei und Jagd zu tun usw.

Nr. 1: Dann müsst ihr eure Teiche alle mit Gewächshäusern oder Dachkonst. schützen........


Nr 2: Wenn die Wildschweine soviel Schaden machen warum Zäunt ihr eure Felder nicht überall ein.....

Meinen sie das ernst? ja natürlich mein ich das ernst.......



Ich schlage vor wir Fischzuchtbetriebe/Jäger /Angler...etc. stellen Antrag auf Fördergelder von der Eu um danach alles mit Glas und Zäunen (min 1m tief im Erdreich) zu zu bauen......

klingt doch ganz einfach oder..........


----------



## hecht99 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wie willst du einen Teich von 1 Hektar oder größer schützen? Wie kann man die Angelgewässer effektiv schützen? Warum müssen Teiche und Fische geschützt werden nur weil irgendwelche Pantoffelhelden eine Vogelart schützen deren Bestände in keinster Weise bedroht sind?

Zum Thema Teichwirtschaft:

Vorneweg: Es ist klar das die Teiche durch einen Eingriff in die Natur entstanden sind. Aber!!!: Jeder Erwerb von Nahrung (und sei es nur du pflückst Löwenzahn für den Salat) stellt einen Eingriff in die Natur dar. Greift der Biber mit den Bau von Dämmen nicht im gleichen Maße in die Natur ein? Egal ob von Biber oder Menschenhand erstellt sind die Gewässer an sich nicht auch ein Stück Natur?
Die Karpfenteichwirtschaft wird seit 500 Jahren im gleichen Umfang und Nutzen betrieben. Natürlicher kann die Produktion von Nahrungsmitteln nicht sein. Außerdem stellen die Teiche eine wichtige Lebensgrundlage für etliche Tiere am und im Gewässer dar.
Mir ist keine artgerechtere und natürlichere Produktion von tierischen Lebensmitteln bekannt als die Karpfenteichwirtschaft. Eine günstigere Ökobilanz wird es nicht geben können!

 Tut mir Leid wenn ich das so sagen muss, aber ich kann dir Marlowe überhaupt kein Fachwissen oder zumindest eine Ahnung attestieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Du kannst mit Argumenten nicht gegen Schützer ankommen - die "glauben", dass man schützen (alles ausser Menschen) muss, das reicht....

Auch wenn Du vollumfänglich recht hast in meinen Augen..


----------



## hecht99 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Bei manchen Meinungen auch hier im Board muss ich immer wieder an die Sprüche denken:

 Wo kommt die Milch her? Aldi
 Welche Farbe hat die Kuh? Lila

 Ganz im Ernst: Wenn sich nicht mal die Leute einig werden, denen es um die Fische geht (egal ob Angler oder Teichwirt), wie soll man es dann überhaupt mit irgendwelchen Weltverbesserern aufnehmen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Das ist eines der Probleme mit Lobbyarbeit für Angler..

Jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche, vor allem in Kreisen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, aber auch bei Anglern selber...

Wenn aus der letzten Teichwirtschaft dann ein biologischer Mückensumpf wird, wird der ALDI - Biolachs aus dem Pazifik schon schmecken..


----------



## marlowe (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Machen wir doch mal den Praxistest: Was schlägst du vor, wie diese Anpassung aussehen sollte?



Ich bezweifel, dass es technische Wunderlösungen gibt, wie z.Bsp. das Otterkreuz bei den Binnenfischern. Es wird zukünftig weiterhin Schwund durch Predatoren in den Teichen geben - regional sicher sehr unterschiedlich. Wenn die Bewirtschaftung dann nicht mehr wirtschaftlich sein sollte, muss eben aufgegeben werden. Das ist nach meiner Meinung der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Soweit so gut, oder schlecht!
Was mich stört, ist das inzwischen auch andere Tierarten, wie Fischotter, Eisvogel, Graureiher und überhaupt alles was auch Fisch frisst, mit in die Angler-Hassliste aufgenommen werden, anstatt sich auf eine Bestandsanpassung beim Kormoran zu beschränken.
Wobei es bei Letzterem schon schwer genug ist, eine öffentliche Akzeptanz zu erreichen.
An den Sympathieträgern des Natur/Tierschutzes zu kratzen, wird bestimmt nicht auf allgemeines Verständnis stossen und ganz sicher eher das Gegenteil bewirken!
Wenn man den Karren noch fester fahren muss, als er ohnehin schon im Dreck steckt, nur weiter so.
Wann wird der Erste (Thomas?), die Bejagung von Fisch- und Seeadler fordern?

Jürgen


----------



## UMueller (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

@ Taxidermist  |good:


----------



## marlowe (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Soweit so gut, oder schlecht!
> Was mich stört, ist das inzwischen auch andere Tierarten, wie Fischotter, Eisvogel, Graureiher und überhaupt alles was auch Fisch frisst, mit in die Angler-Hassliste aufgenommen werden, anstatt sich auf eine Bestandsanpassung beim Kormoran zu beschränken.
> Wobei es bei Letzterem schon schwer genug ist, eine öffentliche Akzeptanz zu erreichen.
> An den Sympathieträgern des Natur/Tierschutzes zu kratzen, wird bestimmt nicht auf allgemeines Verständnis stossen und ganz sicher eher das Gegenteil bewirken!
> ...



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir, zumal es Angler ohnehin schon schwer haben, bei Umweltthemen ernst genommen zu werden. 
Und selbst beim Kormoran korreliert die Lautstärke der meisten Angler nicht mit den tatsächlichen Schäden.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

als ich Kind/Jugendlicher war, hatte wir zuhause Gänse, Enten, Hühner, Hasen, Tauben, Hund und Katzen. Da wuchs man damit auf, dass die ersten fünf genannten eben zum Essen aufgezogen und geschlachtet wurden (Hühner erst, wenn die Legeleistung nachließ). Da war man als Kind erst beim Zuschauen dabei und dann beim Helfen. Den ersten Hühnern hab ich mit so 10-12 Jahren den Kopf abgehackt. Das empfand ich als natürlich, denn wenn man ein Tier essen will, muss man es auch töten.
Ich kann mich noch gut an einen Spruch meiner Mutter erinnern: "ein Tier bleibt ein Tier, es hat ein Recht ordentlich behandelt zu werden aber letzten Endes ist es für uns da und wird gegessen".
Damit war für mich das Ganze ausreichend und logisch erklärt und da machte ich mir überhaupt keinen Hals mehr.
Mann o Mann, wenn ich da an die Kinder von heute denke - ich würde wahrscheinlich als Mörder dastehen. Damals war das alles normal.
Ich finde, viele haben heutzutage die Beziehung zur Natur verloren. Allen voran die sogenannten Natur- und Tierschützer. #d


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Und selbst beim Kormoran korreliert die Lautstärke der meisten Angler nicht mit den tatsächlichen Schäden.



Das ist vielleicht deine Wahrnehmung?
Meine ist die, dass wir uns auf die Kormoranproblematik konzentrieren sollten und dies so gut wie möglich versuchen zu moderieren.

Jürgen


----------



## marlowe (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht deine Wahrnehmung?
> Meine ist die, dass wir uns auf die Kormoranproblematik konzentrieren sollten und dies so gut wie möglich versuchen zu moderieren.
> 
> Jürgen



Ja, das ist natürlich meine Wahrnehmung. Gerhard Polt hat das aber vor Jahren auch schon verarbeitet ;-).

Ich halte es jedoch für unmöglich, dass Angler bei dieser Problematik moderieren können. Um mit dem Thema Kormoran öffentlich überhaupt ernst genommen zu werden, würde es vielleicht erst einmal reichen reichen, die Rhetorik runter zu fahren und nicht mehr die Ausrottung der Fischfauna an die Wand zu malen. Das nimmt einem nämlich keiner ab (weils auch nicht stimmt).


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wieso sollen Angler moderieren?

Sie können höchstens fordern, dass Politik und Schützer endlich aus ihrem Extremistenwahn aufwachen

Die Angler sind wie die Fische Opfer einer extremistisch-einseitigen Schützerphilosphie, welche die Lebensgrundlage einer regionalen Produktion in einer jahrhundertelang gewachsenen Kulturlandschaft mutwillig zu Gunsten von Tieren zerstört, die weder bedroht sind, noch in eine Kulturlandschaft, sondern in die Natur gehören ..

Geht schön euren Aldi-Biolachs ausm Pazifik kaufen, das wird die Welt retten, wenn ihr nachhaltige Produzenten regional vor Ort ausrottet ..

Und sammelt etwas Fischkadaver unterhalb der Kraftwerke der grünen Wasserkraft ein, dann habt ihr wenigstens irgend etwas regionales....

Und knabbert als Beilage Mais aus dem Monokulturen fürs grüne Biogas, wodurch wieder Gewässer belastet werden.....

Wer Frustration und Sarkasmus findet, darf sie gerne behalten..


----------



## marlowe (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Klar, Angler sind Opfer und "die Anderen" sind Extremisten mit Wahnvorstellungen. Clevere Diskussionsgrundlage.

Es ist subjektiv natürlich das Einfachste, die Opferrolle anzunehmen(gerade im Intrernet) - man ist immer im Recht und hat keine Verantwortung. 

Ändern tut sich allerdings nix...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Es hat sich leider schon viel zu viel geändert durch Schützer- und Politextremisten..

Und solange die noch Claqueure unter Anglern haben, wird es sich auch weiter ändern - nur nicht zum Positiven für Angler..

Viel Spaß beim Kormoran- und Otterstreicheln..

Aktuellste Wissenschaft ist da Gott sei Dank weiter bei Kormoran wie Robben, Otter, Mink etc., lohnt sich anzuschauen ("nicht zögern, Kormoran bis 75 % zu reduzieren OHNE Bestandsbedrohung für Kormoran"):
Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln




Und auch die Ösis sind cleverer beim Otter:
Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich





Aber sowas kann man ja alles schlicht ignorieren - geht schön weiter Biolachs vom Aldi kaufen, wenn ihr endlich den letzten regional-nachhaltigen Produzenten in den Ruin getrieben habt.


----------



## Hezaru (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

marlowe,
stell dir einfach mal vor du bist Teichirt in der Oberpfalz nahe der Tschechischen Grenze, Du hast 80ha  Teiche sag mer mal du hast 20ha selbst und für die andern 60 ha musste so 500 Eure Pacht bezahlen und du musst davon deine zwei Kinder, zwei Angestelle (Osteuropäer)mehr ist eh nicht machbar und deine noch mit dir glückliche Ehefrau ernähren. Dazu die Schwiegereltern mit Minirente die bei der Arbeit voll dabei sind.
Wenn nicht müsstest du weitere zwei Personen bezahlen plus Sozialversicherungen etz.
Nun liegst du da in deinem Liegestuhl und kannst all den natürlichen Predatoren wie Reiher,Kormoran, Fischotter bei ihrer Arbeit zusehen.
Ein herrlicher Anblick. Aber deine Bank wird davon wenig begeistert sein. Und deine Ex-Frau auch nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ja, das ist natürlich meine Wahrnehmung. Gerhard Polt hat das aber vor Jahren auch schon verarbeitet ;-).
> 
> Ich halte es jedoch für unmöglich, dass Angler bei dieser Problematik moderieren können. Um mit dem Thema Kormoran öffentlich überhaupt ernst genommen zu werden, würde es vielleicht erst einmal reichen reichen, die Rhetorik runter zu fahren und nicht mehr die Ausrottung der Fischfauna an die Wand zu malen. Das nimmt einem nämlich keiner ab (weils auch nicht stimmt).



 Du scheinst Dich nicht mit den Bächen in Th auszukennen
  oder ihr seit bis dato mit Glück verschont geblieben


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> ...Um mit dem Thema Kormoran öffentlich überhaupt ernst genommen zu werden, würde es vielleicht erst einmal reichen reichen, die Rhetorik runter zu fahren und nicht mehr die Ausrottung der Fischfauna an die Wand zu malen....



*Das* halte ich für einen der wesentlichen Lösungsansätze! Es wäre zumindest einer, von dem man noch nicht weiß, daß er seit geraumer Zeit in Deutschland *nicht* funktioniert. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Verweise oben auf Wissenschaft:
75% reduzeren ist Bestandssicherung für Kormoran wie Fischbestände..

Da können grüne Schützerträumer weiter vom extremistisch-einseitigen Vollschutz für ihre Lieblinge und gegen, Angler, Menschen und Kulturlanschaft träumen ;-))


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Da können grüne Schützerträumer weiter vom extremistisch-einseitigen Vollschutz für ihre Lieblinge und gegen, Angler, Menschen und Kulturlanschaft träumen ;-))



Wer tut das hier?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Hezaru schrieb:


> marlowe,
> stell dir einfach mal vor du bist Teichirt in der Oberpfalz nahe der Tschechischen Grenze, Du hast 80ha  Teiche sag mer mal du hast 20ha selbst und für die andern 60 ha musste so 500 Eure Pacht bezahlen und du musst davon deine zwei Kinder, zwei Angestelle (Osteuropäer)mehr ist eh nicht machbar und deine noch mit dir glückliche Ehefrau ernähren. Dazu die Schwiegereltern mit Minirente die bei der Arbeit voll dabei sind.
> Wenn nicht müsstest du weitere zwei Personen bezahlen plus Sozialversicherungen etz.
> Nun liegst du da in deinem Liegestuhl und kannst all den natürlichen Predatoren wie Reiher,Kormoran, Fischotter bei ihrer Arbeit zusehen.
> Ein herrlicher Anblick. Aber deine Bank wird davon wenig begeistert sein. Und deine Ex-Frau auch nicht.


Danke Hezaru, Du hast eines der Grundproblem erkant:
Dass spendensammelnde Schützer, ihr parlamentarischer Arm, die GRÜNEN , wie Politik allgemein zwar alle von Schutz der Natur gegen Mensch und Kultur labern!

Aber keinerlei fachliche oder praktische Ahnung haben, was draussen bei den Menschen in der Praxis vorgeht.

Vom von Spenden und Steuern finanzierten Sessel im Büro kann man halt gut Verzicht für andere predigen, während man regionale Produzenten schreddert - im Zweitauto (E-Mobil für die Gattin, man hats ja,) kann man dann gut Biolachs ausm Pazifik bei Aldi kaufen statt Fisch vom Regionalproduzenten - und grünen Strom aus Biogas von Maismonokulturen beziehen:
Das beruhigt das grün-schützerische Gewissen doch ungemein. Man weiss ja (lies über Ökofaschismus), dass man als einziger recht hat und alle anderen sich deswegen fügen müssen.... 

Und Angler - eh nur Hobby, sollen verzichten, brauchen weder Besatz noch Auffzuchtteiche etc..

Damit Kormoran und Co sich weiter aus der Natur in Kulturlandschaften ausbreiten können


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Alles tragisch, alles schlimm, kein Thema!

Könnte man solche "Tragödien" trotzdem ganz grob mit den negativen Auswirkungen unternehmerischen Risikos umschreiben, was meint Ihr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Nein, es ist schlicht einseitig-extremistischer Schutz überkandidelter, praxisfremder Schützer und deren Polit-Gehilfen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verweise oben auf Wissenschaft:
> 75% reduzeren ist Bestandssicherung für Kormoran wie Fischbestände..


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist schlicht einseitig-extremistischer Schutz überkandidelter, praxisfremder Schützer und deren Polit-Gehilfen.



Also für den Betreiber ein (sicher ärgerliches) unternehmerisches Risiko!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

natürlich sind Schützer und Politik das größte Risiko für jeden anständigen Menschen, also auch für Unternehmer, die schon lange tätig waren, bevor der erste Schützer geboren war....


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> natürlich sind Schützer und Politik das größte Risiko für jeden anständigen Menschen, also auch für Unternehmer, die schon lange tätig waren, bevor der erste Schützer geboren war....



Märkte ändern sich, Thomas.

Frag mal den ehemaligen Besitzer eines Tante Emma-Ladens - den gab's übrigens auch schon vor Aldi, Lidl, amazon, ebay & Co.! :g

Einer meiner Onkel besaß jahrzehntelang eine der größten Forellenzuchten im Großraum Kassel. Hätte er kein zweites Standbein in Form eines ganz anderen Gewerbes gehabt, wäre er mit seinen Forellen in seiner aktiven Zeit mehrmals den Bach runter gegangen, weil immer wieder irgendwelche Bauern in der Nähe ihre Gülle so ausbrachten, daß die Quelle, die seine Teiche mit Wasser versorgte, nur noch braunen Mist ausspuckte.

Sicher nur bedingt vergleichbar - was das unternehmerische Tun anbelangt aber sicher zu 100%.


----------



## marlowe (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du scheinst Dich nicht mit den Bächen in Th auszukennen
> oder ihr seit bis dato mit Glück verschont geblieben



Das ist lokal ganz unterschiedlich. In den strengen Wintern der letzten 20 Jahre wurden zahlreiche Fließgewässer aufgesucht. Einige betroffene Gewässerabschnitte waren regelrecht leergefressen, insbesondere die Äschenbestände sind zusammengebrochen - das wurde auch wissenschaftlich dokumentiert. Trotz zahlreicher Kormorane auch im Sommer, gibt an einigen Gewässern wieder gute Äschenbestände. An anderen Bächen konnten sich die Bestände nicht mehr erholen, obwohl strukturreich. Dies betrifft fast ausschließlich Gewässer, die landwirtschaftliche Flächen entwässern. Ich hab deswegen begründete Zweifel, dass das auf den Fraßdruck durch Kormorane zurückzuführen ist.

Bei den von mir beangelten stehenden Gewässern konnte *ich* keine Auswirkung feststellen. Ein ca 4 ha. großer Teich wurde beispielsweise in den letzten Wintern regelmäßig von einer Gruppe von 30 - 50 Kormoranen heimgesucht; sie blieben auch oft über Nacht. Trotzdem gibt es reichlich Fisch. 
Ich kann natürlich nicht für andere Gewässer sprechen - meiner Meinung wird der Einfluss des Kormoran ganz schön übertrieben, jedenfalls aus anglerischer Sicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Dazu:
http://www.av-nds.de/downloads/nachgehakt.html

Nix für menschen- und anglerfeindliche grüne Schützer, eher für Angler...


----------



## marlowe (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Hezaru schrieb:


> marlowe,
> stell dir einfach mal vor du bist Teichirt in der Oberpfalz nahe der Tschechischen Grenze, Du hast 80ha  Teiche sag mer mal du hast 20ha selbst und für die andern 60 ha musste so 500 Eure Pacht bezahlen und du musst davon deine zwei Kinder, zwei Angestelle (Osteuropäer)mehr ist eh nicht machbar und deine noch mit dir glückliche Ehefrau ernähren. Dazu die Schwiegereltern mit Minirente die bei der Arbeit voll dabei sind.
> Wenn nicht müsstest du weitere zwei Personen bezahlen plus Sozialversicherungen etz.
> Nun liegst du da in deinem Liegestuhl und kannst all den natürlichen Predatoren wie Reiher,Kormoran, Fischotter bei ihrer Arbeit zusehen.
> Ein herrlicher Anblick. Aber deine Bank wird davon wenig begeistert sein. Und deine Ex-Frau auch nicht.



Und was ist mit kleinen Milchbauern oder Gastwirten auf dem platten Land, die unverschuldet pleite gehen oder täglich ums Überleben kämpfen? Die kann ich nicht retten, in dem ich Otter oder Kormorane ausrotte. Es gehört zum unternehmerischen Risiko, dass sich äußere Faktoren ändern - frag mal die ehemaligen Betreiber von Videotheken. 
Und wenn die Politik die Teichwirte nicht subventionieren will, ist es möglicherweise wirtschaftlich nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Und wenn die Politik die Teichwirte nicht subventionieren will, ist es möglicherweise wirtschaftlich nicht mehr tragbar.



Möglicherweise.. 

Möglicherweise spielt der Einfluss gewisser Lobbykreise für ihre Flügel-und Knopfaugenschützlinge aber auch eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle..wenn nicht sogar die entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

eben - Extremistische Schützer gegen Menschen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Es gehört zum unternehmerischen Risiko, dass sich äußere Faktoren ändern - frag mal die ehemaligen Betreiber von Videotheken.
> Und wenn die Politik die Teichwirte nicht subventionieren will, ist es möglicherweise wirtschaftlich nicht mehr tragbar.



Du machst es dir ein bisschen einfach. Natürlich gibt es äußere Umstände, die sich rein durch gesellschaftliche Evolution ändern, aber der Schutz des Kormorans, die Wiederansiedelung von Wölfen etc. wurde seitens der Politik entschieden und ist keineswegs "gottgegeben". Gleiches gilt für das Plattmachen des Angeltourismus an der Ostsee.

Die Politik soll niemanden subventionieren, aber positive Rahmenbedingungen schaffen, die dem Meinungsbild einer Mehrheit in der regionalen Bevölkerung entsprechen. Das geht von der Einschränkung von Wildtierbeständen über das Thema Naturparks bis zum Bau von Skianlagen. Sonst brauch sich niemand über erstarkende "Populisten" beschweren.


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du machst es dir ein bisschen einfach. Natürlich gibt es äußere Umstände, die sich rein durch gesellschaftliche Evolution ändern, aber der Schutz des Kormorans, die Wiederansiedelung von Wölfen etc. wurde seitens der Politik entschieden und ist keineswegs "gottgegeben". Gleiches gilt für das Plattmachen des Angeltourismus an der Ostsee....



Verstehe ich richtig, daß es gute und schlechte äußere Bedingungen gibt, auf die dann von Unternehmerseite auch anders reagiert werden soll, bzw. reagiert werden kann?

Hieße also, ich bleibe beim Beispiel Videothekenbesitzer, daß der sich doch bitteschön zu strecken und kreativ mit sich ändernden Märkten umzugehen hat, wohingegen der Fischmäster, (per se das Opfer pöser, pöser Politiker und Schützer), quasi einen Sonderstatus genießt, weil ihm nicht der Markt, sondern der Politiker mit Kormoran im Rucksack das Wasser abgegraben hat?

Was für ein enger Horizont!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Schützer werden NIE begreifen, dass Räuber aus der NATUR NICHTS in Kulturlandschaften verloren haben.

Aktuellste Wissenschaft begreift das und sucht nach Ausgleich. Reduzierung von Kormoran so, dass die Art nicht bedroht ist ( - 75% ohne Problem), aber der Mensch weiter den Fischbestand nutzen kann.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es hat sich leider schon viel zu viel geändert durch Schützer- und Politextremisten..
> 
> Und solange die noch Claqueure unter Anglern haben, wird es sich auch weiter ändern - nur nicht zum Positiven für Angler..
> 
> ...




Nur grüne Hardcorephantasten und Menschenfeinde begreifen das nicht.


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Thomas, wir sind gedanklich schon einen ganzen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> aber der Schutz des Kormorans, die Wiederansiedelung von Wölfen etc. wurde seitens der Politik entschieden und ist keineswegs "gottgegeben". Gleiches gilt für das Plattmachen des Angeltourismus an der Ostsee.


So isses .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Verstehe ich richtig, daß es gute und schlechte äußere Bedingungen gibt, auf die dann von Unternehmerseite auch anders reagiert werden soll, bzw. reagiert werden kann?
> 
> Hieße also, ich bleibe beim Beispiel Videothekenbesitzer, daß der sich doch bitteschön zu strecken und kreativ mit sich ändernden Märkten umzugehen hat, wohingegen der Fischmäster, (per se das Opfer pöser, pöser Politiker und Schützer), quasi einen Sonderstatus genießt, weil ihm nicht der Markt, sondern der Politiker mit Kormoran im Rucksack das Wasser abgegraben hat?
> 
> Was für ein Stuß!



Der Videothekenbesitzer musste sein Geschäft schließen, weil sein Angebot durch neue Technologien überflüssig geworden ist.

Der Teichbesitzer muss dichtmachen, weil Leute festgelegt haben, dass Kormorane unter Schutz gestellt werden.

Das eine ist eine technologische Entwicklung, das andere eine willkürliche Entscheidung. Du erkennst den Unterschied?


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Videothekenbesitzer musste sein Geschäft schließen, weil sein Angebot durch neue Technologien überflüssig geworden ist.
> 
> Der Teichbesitzer muss dichtmachen, weil Leute festgelegt haben, dass Kormorane unter Schutz gestellt werden.
> 
> Das eine ist eine technologische Entwicklung, das andere eine willkürliche Entscheidung. Du erkennst den Unterschied?



Der Horizont wird enger. #d

Der Videothekenbesitzer hat umgesattelt auf das Verleihen von DVDs, der Fischmäster legt die Hände in den Schoß, weil er ja Opfer ist.

Es sein denn, er ist pfiffig und mästet nun Süßwassergarnelen, Ochsenfrösche, züchtet Mehlwürmer oder hat auf seinem Areal einen Golfplatz gebaut, such dir was aus. 

Du erkennst den Unterschied?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Tipp wg. andauerndem Offtopic:

Man muss nur auch vergangene Beiträge lesen um zu wissen, ob jemand Angler ist oder Schützertroll (niemand bestimmten angesprochen)..

Dazu:
Niemand bezeichnet Aussagen des anderen in der Diskussion hier als Stuss - wir haben Regeln bez. Nettiquette und man hält in der Diskussion untereinander einen entsprechenden Ton ein ...

DAS alles ist NICHT zu diskutieren, sondern zu befolgen.
Ansage.

Danke..


----------



## Fruehling (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Ich dachte, wir sind immer noch bei aufgebenden Regionalproduzenten.


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Soweit so gut, oder schlecht!
> Was mich stört, ist das inzwischen auch andere Tierarten, wie Fischotter, Eisvogel, Graureiher und überhaupt alles was auch Fisch frisst, mit in die Angler-Hassliste aufgenommen werden, anstatt sich auf eine Bestandsanpassung beim Kormoran zu beschränken.
> Wobei es bei Letzterem schon schwer genug ist, eine öffentliche Akzeptanz zu erreichen.
> An den Sympathieträgern des Natur/Tierschutzes zu kratzen, wird bestimmt nicht auf allgemeines Verständnis stossen und ganz sicher eher das Gegenteil bewirken!
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Kormorane ist die eine Seite, aber ihr könnt doch nicht allerernstes  verlangen jetzt noch Eisvögel und Fischotter zu dezimieren...Der Eisvogel z.B. ist kein Zugvogel, da dezimiert schon ein harter Winter genug. Und der Fischotter, mein Gott dem gönn ich auch seinen Fisch. Zumal ihm der Fisch mehr zu steht als dem Menschen. Der Otter kann sich nicht von Kuhmilch, Äpfel, Birnen oder Hackepeter ernähren- der Mensch hingegen schon


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Der Unterschied Kormoran Otter besteht darin, dass der Otter von dem leben muss, was sich in seinem Revier befindet. 

Wenn viele Kormorane auf der Durchreise nach Spanien mal eben bei jemanden zum Mittagessen vorbeikommen, muss er nicht nachhaltig handeln. Der Otter würde verhungern, der Kormoran zieht weiter.


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

auch der Otter zieht weiter, wenn sein Revier nichts mehr hergibt. 
Der Otter im Zuchtteich handelt im Zweifel so nachhaltig wie ein Marder oder Fuchs im Hühnerstall.

Es kommt immer auf die Dichte und Kombination von Räubern an.

Kormorane, Silberreiher, Gänsesäger, Otter zusammen in größerer Zahl,. dazu noch andere negative Umwelteinflüsse wird auf Dauer wohl kein Fischbestand verkraften.

An der Isar bei Freising wurden bei Kontrollbefischungen durch die Fischereifachberatung OBB in zwei angrenzenden Strecken folgende Ergebnisse festgestellt:

Strecke 1 : 6 Fische auf 100m, davon 0 Äschen.
Strecke 2 : 54 Fische auf 100m, davon 11 Äschen
Rate mal, an welcher Strecke die Kormoranvergrämung erlaubt war.
Aber ja, könnte natürlich auch zig andere Ursachen haben.

Man soll ja nicht mit  negativen Einfluss auf den Fischbestand argumentieren, weil das kontraproduktiv ist.

Mit welchen anderen Argumenten man aber eine Reduzierung der Prädatoren auf ein bestandsverträgliches Maß erreichen soll bleibt ein Rätsel.

Wenn erst die Teichwirtschaft weg ist, wird ein Teil der Naturgewässer folgen.

Und vielleicht dürfen wir bald auch nichts mehr gegen Ratten und Mäuse unternehmen, die folgen ja auch nur ihrem Nahrungstrieb.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch der Otter zieht weiter, wenn sein Revier nichts mehr hergibt.
> Der Otter im Zuchtteich handelt im Zweifel so nachhaltig wie ein Marder oder Fuchs im Hühnerstall.
> ...



Im Wechselspiel zwischen Räuber und Beute wird sich mit der Zeit ein Gleichgewicht einstellen. Das heißt weniger Futter führt zu weniger Nachkommen des Räubern,  oder Abwanderung dessen zur Erschließung neuer Reviere. 

Ob dabei geschätzte Edelfische wie die Äsche dazu gehören, oder andere sich besser auf die Jäger einstellen können #c

Das sich Zuchtteiche gegen Otter sichern lassen ist nicht strittig, oder?

Das sich selbst für den Kampf gegen den eher nicht schön anzusehenden Kormoran nur sehr zäh Mehrheiten gewinnen lassen, obwohl negative Auswirkungen sich mannigfaltig zeigen, sollte sich hüten  auch den Eisvogel und den Fischotter ins Visier zu nehmen. 

Das  polarisiert selbst unter der Anglerschaft und spaltet den Widerstand nur auf.

Ich genieße immer wieder die Erlebnisse in der Natur ein beobachteter Eisvogel macht so manchen schlechten Fangtag wett. 

Ich habe beim Stippen so manchen Fisch an den Graureiher  weitergereicht und war damit in NL auch nicht allein.


----------



## smithie (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Im Wechselspiel zwischen Räuber und Beute wird sich mit der Zeit ein Gleichgewicht einstellen. Das heißt weniger Futter führt zu weniger Nachkommen des Räubern,  oder Abwanderung dessen zur Erschließung neuer Reviere.


Gleichgewicht impliziert, dass nicht einseitig (von welcher Seite auch immer) in ein System eingegriffen wird.




Testudo schrieb:


> Ob dabei geschätzte Edelfische wie die Äsche dazu gehören, oder andere sich besser auf die Jäger einstellen können #c


Ah ja, Artenvielfalt wird eh überbewertet.
Vielleicht doch besser Großkarpfen in die Isar besetzen #c




Testudo schrieb:


> Das sich Zuchtteiche gegen Otter sichern lassen ist nicht strittig, oder?


Schieß los - damit wäre ja schonmal ein Problem gelöst.


@unternehmerisches Risiko: geht für mich am Thema vorbei.
Der Gedanke zu Ende gedacht heißt, dass diese Fische als regionales Lebensmittel wegfallen.
Womit werden die dann ersetzt?
Wiesenhof-Hühnchen? #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Es gibt Betriebe, die mittels E Zaun den Otter fernhalten, in Ungarn ist ein Betrieb, der Hunde auf de Grundatück hat,  mit Erfolg, wie mir der Besitzer mitteilte.

Neben den Teichen waren Trittsiegel vom Otter vorhanden.


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,



> Zitat von Testudo
> Das sich Zuchtteiche gegen Otter sichern lassen ist nicht strittig, oder?



In der Theorie sicher ebenso unstrittig wie Kormoranschutz.

In der Praxis scheitert das dann meist an Bürokratie und fianziellem Aufwand.

Natürlich wird sich mit der Zeit ein Gleichgewicht einstellen, aber halt auf niedrigem Niveau, das für Angler evtl. nichts mehr überlässt.

In manchen Flüssen Englands sind Barben, Hasel, Aale extrem dezimiert worden, jetzt weichen die Otter auf Karpfengewässer aus.

Und sie töten besonders gerne die Großfische, fressen nur Bauch oder Kehle und schnappen sich dann den nächsten.

Ein Teichbesitzer hat 250.000 Verlust an Fischbesatz und 1 Mio Verdienstausfall eingeklagt, weil die Behörde ohne ihn zu informieren ein Wiederansiedlungsprojekt gestartet hatte. Klage blieb allerdings erfolglos. Unternehmerisches Risiko halt.

Ich hoffe nicht, dass es bei uns auch so weit kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Schützer werden NIE begreifen, dass Räuber aus der NATUR NICHTS in Kulturlandschaften verloren haben.

Aktuellste Wissenschaft begreift das und sucht nach Ausgleich. Reduzierung von Kormoran so, dass die Art nicht bedroht ist ( - 75% ohne Problem), aber der Mensch weiter den Fischbestand nutzen kann.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es hat sich leider schon viel zu viel geändert durch Schützer- und Politextremisten..
> 
> Und solange die noch Claqueure unter Anglern haben, wird es sich auch weiter ändern - nur nicht zum Positiven für Angler..
> 
> ...




Nur grüne Hardcorephantasten und Menschenfeinde begreifen das nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

Politik entscheidet leider meist nicht nach Wissenschaft, sondern nach Lobbyeinfluss und Wählerstimmen.


----------



## gründler (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Es gibt Betriebe, die mittels E Zaun den Otter fernhalten,



Moin

Klappt auch nur bedingt, da der Otter jeden Winkel nutzt wo er keinen gefegt kriegt.
Wenn ich morgens so meine runde drehe springt er auch gern mit Volldampf durch'n Zaun durch,oder quetscht sich unter durch sowie er mich mitkriegt. 

Und man muss ihn Pflegen sonst ist nicht viel mit Strom und Unkraut und co. wächst schnell.

So 2 mal die Woche im Sommer kann ich bei mit der Stihl und sauber mähen.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

nicht mit Fakten kommen aus der Praxis -  das verwirrt die grünen Ökomahnen nur ;-)))


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



> Das sich Zuchtteiche gegen Otter sichern lassen ist nicht strittig, oder?



Hallo Frank,
dazu gibt es einen aktuellen Beitrag vom Bayerischen Rundfunk aus Oberfranken:
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberfranken/inhalt/fischotter-breitet-sich-in-oberfranken-aus-100.html

Dort wird auch auf den "Otterzaun" eingegangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Thomas,

 Kulturlandschaft werden vom Menschen geprägt.

Die Ausprägung der Kulturlandschaft wird im Großen und Ganzen durch die Gesetze und Verordnungen bestimmt, die von  demokratisch gewählten Politikern aufgesteilt bzw. interpretiert  werden.  


Soweit stimmst du mir zu?

Das der Bestand an Kormoranen zu groß ist sehe ich auch so, wobei wir hier davon nicht so betroffen sind.

Der Kormoran ist unter den genannten Prädatoren auch der für den Angler mit Abstand am bedrohlichsten? 

D'accord?

Wie viel Angler interessiert das Thema? Wie viele davon kanzelst du mit wüsten Titeln ab, weil sie neben der Angelei auch die Natur genießen?

Die Gruppe von Menschen ist ohne hin nicht groß bemessen an der Bevölkerungswachstum. 

Da bekommst du Blutdruck, bis es dir aus den Ohren läuft und änderst nichts.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> dazu gibt es einen aktuellen Beitrag vom Bayerischen Rundfunk aus Oberfranken:
> https://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberfranken/inhalt/fischotter-breitet-sich-in-oberfranken-aus-100.html
> 
> Dort wird auch auf den "Otterzaun" eingegangen.



Hallo Franz, habe ich eben gelesen und mir auch die Kommentare dazu durchgelesen und fühle mich prompt in meiner Darstellung bestätigt. 

Wer Otter und Eisvogel mit dem Kormoran in eine Atemzug nennt, wird sich auch der Regulierung des Kormoran nicht annähern können.

Da gehen viele sofort auf Konfrontation. Und auch die Art des Vortrags ist dabei entscheidend.

Edit: den Filmbeitrag kann ich nicht ansehen,  dazu muss ich mich anmelden


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wie viele davon kanzelst du mit wüsten Titeln ab, weil sie neben der Angelei auch die Natur genießen?


Ich kanzel keinen Angler ab, der die Natur geniesst - das mach ich selber.

Nur Menschen, die nicht mehr in der Lage sind zu unterscheiden, und sobald sie Schutz und Schützer hören immer gleich das Hirn aushaken.

Nochmal - Aktuellste Wissenschaft glasklar:
Kormoran 75% reduzieren statt ausrotten ist Kormoran- UND Fisch- UND Menschenschutz!!

Das ist der Weg statt einseitig-extremistischer Vollschutz grüner Phantasten für ALLES OBERHALB der Wasseroberfläche ohne an den Rest zu denken....


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo Franz, habe ich eben gelesen und mir auch die Kommentare dazu durchgelesen und fühle mich prompt in meiner Darstellung bestätigt.
> 
> Wer Otter und Eisvogel mit dem Kormoran in eine Atemzug nennt, wird sich auch der Regulierung des Kormoran nicht annähern können.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,
gerade das Video wäre interessant. Das ist eigentlich ohne Anmeldung o.ä. einsehbar. Steht aber auch in der Ard-Mediathek zur Verfügung:
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Frank...en/Video?bcastId=14913732&documentId=47398312

Dort spricht Dr. Franz Geldhauser vom Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Landwirtschaft und Forsten.

In Kurzform:
Zaun ist gut und wird in Bayern gefördert. Macht aber nur bei ganz kleinen Forellenteichen Sinn.
Für alles andere nicht machbar - da unbezahlbar. Der laufende Meter Zaun kostet 110€ + MwSt. 

Das einzige was beim Thema Otter im Moment bleibt ist die Entschädigung. Für keine der Parteien (außer vielleicht für den Otter :q) eine wirklich befriedigende Lösung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kanzel keinen Angler ab, der die Natur geniesst - das mach ich selber.
> 
> Nur Menschen, die nicht mehr in der Lage sind zu unterscheiden, und sobald sie Schutz und Schützer hören immer gleich das Hirn aushaken.
> 
> ...



Du bezeichest User hier als Ökomanen, diesmal soll es wohl mich charakterisieren:vik: mach mal wenn es dir gut tut.

Du schreibst es würde dich freuen, wenn kritische User im Offtopic diskutieren. Dann stören deren unbequeme Ansichten nicht, wenn sich hier 20, 30, oder 40 andere in Rage schreiben. 

Dabei gehen viele berechtigte Anmerkungen unter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Ich hab NIE nen User direkt als Ökomanen (oder Ökowahnen, Ökofascho, Ökomafiosi etc.) bezeichnet.

Aber ja, es gibt auch Sport- und Angelfischer, die Ökomanen sind.

Wer sich den Schuh anzieht...

Ich zieh ihn niemanden an....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> gerade das Video wäre interessant. Das ist eigentlich ohne Anmeldung o.ä. einsehbar. Steht aber auch in der Ard-Mediathek zur Verfügung:
> http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Frank...en/Video?bcastId=14913732&documentId=47398312
> 
> ...



Danke Franz, habe den Link angesehen,.

Also, der ungarische Teichwirtschaft erwirtschaftet im Jahr keine 3000 Euro und ist in der Lage seine Anlage mit E Zaun zu schützen. Da wird es also sicher erheblich günstigere Lösungen geben.

Es ist aber nicht verwerflich, das die Zahlen  etwas dramatischer werden , würde ich auch machen, in der Hoffnung damit eher Gehör zu finden.

Wesentlich ist aber auch, das der Otter nur der Faktor ist der on Top das Fass zum überlaufen bringt.

Also die größere Wirkung eben vom Kormoran kommt.

So wenn ich also das Ziel habe, den Schaden zu reduzieren, und dafür Menschen gewinnen möchte, dann ist es kontraproduktiv den Otter das possierliche  Tierchen und den Eisvogel das fliegende Juwel mit auf die Agenda zu schreiben.

Statt dem Ziel näher zu kommen bricht dir die Basis ein.

Edit habe gerade  ein E-zaunset für 50m inkl Gerät für 260 Euro gefunden:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wesentlich ist aber auch, das der Otter nur der Faktor ist der on Top das Fass zum überlaufen bringt.


Gilt nur für Flüsse und Bäche (siehe Ösis, was er da alles angerichtet hat, weswegen die jetzt auch entnehmen (>schiessen))..

In Teichwirtschaften ganz anderes Problem:
Wie alle Marderarten killt er mehr ("Spieltrieb") als er fressen kann und richtet so gerade in den regional nachhaltig/traditionellen Teichwirtschaften wie in den Oberpfalz massivste Schäden an.

So wie ja auch Kormoran viele Fische zusätzlich zum Futterbedarf von roundabout 1 Pfund/Tag/Vogel durch Verletzungen bei der Jagd killen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab NIE nen User direkt als Ökomanen (oder Ökowahnen, Ökofascho, Ökomafiosi etc.) bezeichnet.
> 
> Aber ja, es gibt auch Sport- und Angelfischer, die Ökomanen sind.
> 
> ...



:q  Jehova, jehova  https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DR_hlMK7tCks&ved=0ahUKEwj3yKaCi9jXAhWpJcAKHSYNCiQQyCkIHjAA&usg=AOvVaw1t8TYSV3gLi6Oa4UAWXwpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gilt nur für Flüsse und Bäche (siehe Ösis, was er da alles angerichtet hat, weswegen die jetzt auch entnehmen (>schiessen))..
> 
> In Teichwirtschaften ganz anderes Problem:
> Wie alle Marderarten killt er mehr ("Spieltrieb") als er fressen kann und richtet so gerade in den regional nachhaltig/traditionellen Teichwirtschaften wie in den Oberpfalz massivste Schäden an.
> ...



Ja ich kenne den Strang und habe auch schon einige Frettchen gehalten. 

Mit der Bejagung der Otter kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, aber das ist ohnehin belanglos.

In Deutschland wird kein Politiker dumm genug sein, die Bekämpfung der Fischotter zu fordern. Den Shitstorm möchte ich sehen.  Schau dir die Kommentare an dem beitrag an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wenn die zuerst mal der Kormorane Herr werden mit 75% Reduktion wie wissenschaftlich gefordert, gebe ich gerne noch was Zeit bis zum Otterabschuss wie in felix Austria


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



> In Deutschland wird kein Politiker dumm genug sein, die Bekämpfung der Fischotter zu fordern.



Frank, bereits 2013 wurde das gefordert 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263235


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Frank, bereits 2013 wurde das gefordert
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263235



Ok,  er hat 2,5% der Wählerstimmen erhalten.

Die kleinen Parteien suchen doch immer nach Bevölkerungsgruppen, mit denen eine Schnittmenge besteht. 

Wenn die damit ein paar Hundert  Stimmen dazugewinnen ist das nennenswert. Aber ein Politiker mit ernsthaften Machtambitionen geht damit nichtmal in Bayern in eine Wahl.......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ok,  er hat 2,5% der Wählerstimmen erhalten.
> 
> Die kleinen Parteien suchen doch immer nach Bevölkerungsgruppen, mit denen eine Schnittmenge besteht.
> 
> Wenn die damit ein paar Hundert  Stimmen dazugewinnen ist das nennenswert. Aber ein Politiker mit ernsthaften Machtambitionen geht damit nichtmal in Bayern in eine Wahl.......



Der Fischotter hat in Bayern und anderenorts in Deutschland auch noch keine wirkliche Relevanz hinsichtlich seiner Auswirkungen auf die Natur. Beim Biber sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Da gibt es auch hier in Mittelfranken (Neustadt an der Aisch) bereits Abschüsse, weil die Schäden nicht übersehbar sind. An einem unserer großen Vereinsweiher steht kaum noch eine Erle. Allein in den vergangenen 2 Wochen wurden 5 Bäume  gefällt. Da findet man auch sehr schnell Gehör beim zuständigen Landrat, weil man den Schaden ansehen kann.

Gleiches wird mit dem Wolf kommen, wenn ein bestimmtes Maß im Bestand überschritten ist, und auch beim Fischotter. Unsere Kulturlandschaft muss reguliert werden.

Ich kenne in Mittelfranken genau ein ansässiges Fischotterpärchen, das sogar an einem der Angelgewässer meines Vereins. Der Schaden ist sehr überschaubar. Die Zahl der Prädatoren macht's halt.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

@Testudo

Im Moment sind die Schäden flächendeckend noch so gering, dass man das über Ausgleichszahlungen regeln kann. Aber Ausgleichszahlungen bringen halt am Ende dann auch keinen Fisch für Besatz oder Gastronomie hervor. Irgendwann wird man da andere Lösungen finden müssen. 

Ich vermute es wird dann in Richtung "Entnahme" gehen. 
War beim Biber auch so, der wird hier mittlerweile ziemlich intensiv "entnommen".


----------



## smithie (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Jetzt lasst doch die Natur endlich alles selbst regulieren!

Wer braucht denn bitte heutzutage noch eine Äsche?
Es würde keinen Unterschied machen, wenn ich anstatt dessen Pangasius einsetzen würde, den Unterschied würde eh niemand erkennen.

Außerdem bekommen die betroffenen Teichwirte doch hundertausende von € Entschädigung für die Schäden. 

Einen Zaun kann ich auch für gerade mal 260 €/50m irgendwo kaufen, wenn ich einen haben will. 
Und nur, weil ich jetzt den Zaun um den 5 ha See 2x in der Woche schneiden muss, muss man ja nun wirklich nicht so einen Wind machen - kosten tut der ja auch gerade mal gut 6000€. Muss man halt 4 Fische mehr verkaufen!


Mir wäre es auch lieber, eine "Natur-Selbstregulierung" wäre in Deutschland möglich. Bei 80Mio Menschen auf diesem Raum ist das aber nicht möglich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Testudo
> 
> Im Moment sind die Schäden flächendeckend noch so gering, dass man das über Ausgleichszahlungen regeln kann. Aber Ausgleichszahlungen bringen halt am Ende dann auch keinen Fisch für Besatz oder Gastronomie hervor. Irgendwann wird man da andere Lösungen finden müssen.
> 
> ...



Ja wird wahrscheinlich so kommen.

Ist auch hier an der Küste ein Thema allerdings ist es da die Regulierungswut,  die den Betrieben zusätzt. 

On Top sind es dann hier die Kegelrobben. .......

Wird auch kein Backhaus was dran ändern, die fahren mit Ausflugsbooten zum Robbengucken..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



smithie schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst doch die Natur endlich alles selbst regulieren!
> 
> Wer braucht denn bitte heutzutage noch eine Äsche?
> Es würde keinen Unterschied machen, wenn ich anstatt dessen Pangasius einsetzen würde, den Unterschied würde eh niemand erkennen.
> ...



#6
Dein Beitrag in einem Großstadt-Forum und ich wette, 90% erkenne  die Ironie nicht sondern stimmen zu. :vik:


----------



## Fruehling (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



smithie schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst doch die Natur endlich alles selbst regulieren!...



Das wäre dann zumindest im Ergebnis perfekt, denn die Natur weiß gar nichts von uns. 

Solange träume ich dann gemeinsam mit Thomas von der Umsetzung einer 75%igen Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände. Obwohl aktuell gerade mal wieviel Prozent reduziert werden?

Anderer Vorschlag: Spendet doch einfach einen Teil der hiesigen Werbeeinnahmen an lokale, notleidende Fischzüchter! Bin mir sicher, daß das eine breite Akzeptanz bei den Usern hätte. |wavey:

Noch ein anderer Vorschlag, weil kurz vor Weihnachten: Legt (rein caritativ) einen Otterpfennig auf, der auf jeden geschriebenen Beitrag erhoben wird und allein dem Zweck der Unterstützung notleidender Fischzüchter dient.

Würde sicher auch die Anzahl der angeblichen Offtopic-Beiträge reduzieren. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



smithie schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst doch die Natur endlich alles selbst regulieren!
> 
> Wer braucht denn bitte heutzutage noch eine Äsche?
> Es würde keinen Unterschied machen, wenn ich anstatt dessen Pangasius einsetzen würde, den Unterschied würde eh niemand erkennen.
> ...


Die einen begreifens - die anderen wollen verblendet einseitig - extemistischen Schutz...


----------



## BERND2000 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einen begreifens - die anderen wollen verblendet einseitig - extemistischen Schutz...


 
 Ich denke ganz so einfach ist das Alles nicht.
 Die Deutschen wollen alles gleichzeitig und auf vollen Fläche erreichen.
 Deutschland mag keine größeren zusammenhängenden Flächen der Nutzung entziehen wo denn wirklich Natur herrschen kann.
 Gleichzeitig soll aber auch dort wo Nutzung herrscht die Natur möglichst ungestört oder ungeregelt sich selbst entwickeln.
 Das schafft Konflikte und ist auch oft eher Augenwischerei, weil da wo Lobbyisten laut genug sind, immer Ausnahmen gemacht werden.
 Ich weiß, viele werden nun wieder sagen Deutschland sei ja zu dicht besiedelt...oder in Deutschland gibt es schon zu viele Schutzgebiete.
 Wobei es erst einige Jahre her ist, das die Länder der E.U wenige % Schutzgebiete melden sollten und es war Deutschland was sich da ungemein schwer tat, nur die Mindestanforderung zu erreichen.
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...schland-eu-sieht-versaeumnisse-a-1025401.html

 Und ähnlich ist das bei Vielen weiteren Dingen.
 Deutschland mag Tierschutzweltmeister und Wirtschaftsmacht sein, aber beim Naturerhalt sind wir es nicht.
 Da klangt Island dann schon mal bei der U.N über das Deutschland was Piratenfischern Häfen bietet.
 Da meckern Andere das Deutschland nicht gegen Kaviar Händler unternimmt und nur lächerliche Strafen verhängt.
 Das wiederholt sich dann immer wieder....

 Aber das ist ja alles nicht das Thema.
 Haben wir denn in Deutschland Schutzgebiete, wo die Nutzung durch den Menschen wirklich extrem eingeschränkt ist?
 Vielleicht den Müritz-Nationalpark?
 Wobei würde man dort Bären vor Menschen schützen, oder doch umgekehrt?
 So wie man es ja beim Erhalt von Großtieren Weltweit macht.
 Einfach nur mal an die Großkatzen denken.

 Wir wollen keine echten Nationalparks, wir wollen meist eher Landschaftsschutzgebiete, etwas Artenschutz und ganz viel Tierschutz, nur kosten und stören sollte uns das bitte nichts.

 Aber eins ist sicher, der Extremismus bei Nutzung und Schutz, wie bisher funktioniert so nicht.
 Beim Kormoran schreit es jetzt schon nach Regulierung.
 Beim Biber, Wolf könnte es ähnlich werden.
 Den Otter wird der Straßenverkehr wohl weiter mehr gefährden als Reusen oder Nahrungsmangel.
 Das wird kein Massentier, aber auch dort braucht es Lösungen im Einzelfall und vor Ort.#c
 Denn so ein Tier kann vor Ort, einem Einzelnen Menschen echte Probleme bereiten, welche tausende von Menschen egal sind.
 Da liegt unser Problem, wir werden immer egoistischer uns geht der Gemeinsinn flöten.
 Was interessieren uns die Probleme der Anderen, wenn Wir meinen das es doch ganz nett wäre, wenn wir Naturschutz mit schönen Eindrücken verbinden.


----------



## smithie (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das wäre dann zumindest im Ergebnis perfekt, denn die Natur weiß gar nichts von uns.
> 
> Solange träume ich dann gemeinsam mit Thomas von der Umsetzung einer 75%igen Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände. Obwohl aktuell gerade mal wieviel Prozent reduziert werden?
> 
> ...


Und kauft eure Forelle endlich bei Metro!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



smithie schrieb:


> Und kauft eure Forelle endlich bei Metro!



Die Masse der Konsumenten kauft das Zeug in den großen Supermärkten.

Kein Aldi, Lidl, real usw. mehr ohne geräucherte Forelle oder frische Saiblingsfilets. Wobei der Übergang vom Filet zur Fischfarce manchmal fließend ist.

Qualität aus der Türkei und den Kunden ist es wurscht. 

Das Schicksal der kleinen Produzenten entscheidet der Kunde.


----------



## Fruehling (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die zuerst mal der Kormorane Herr werden mit 75% Reduktion wie wissenschaftlich gefordert, gebe ich gerne noch was Zeit bis zum Otterabschuss wie in felix Austria




Wer sind die? Wie soll das geschehen? Wer bist Du, daß Du (erst) dann noch etwas Zeit gibst?

Konkrete Antworten wären toll. 


@Testudo
Genau so ist das und nicht nur beim Fisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



smithie schrieb:


> Und kauft eure Forelle endlich bei Metro!



#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wer sich hier auf das Thema einläßt braucht schon ein gewisses Maß an Enthusiasmus und Konfliktfreudigkeit. 

Die einen begreifens - die anderen wollen verblendet einseitig - extemistischer Schützerhass


----------



## Fruehling (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wer sich hier auf das Thema einläßt braucht schon ein gewisses Maß an Enthusiasmus und Konfliktfreudigkeit....



Gepaart mit dem Gleichmut darüber, daß es selbst auf Ontopic-Nachfragen keine konkreten Antworten gibt. |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Total schitzo hier; auf der einen Seite großes Frohlocken und Jubilieren, wenn jemand mal eben unsinnigerweise einen Zentner Fisch ausm Wasser hebelt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333577
Andererseits, Tod und Verderben allen anderen Lebewesen gegenüber, die von Fisch leben!
Davon ab, sich noch für die Belange der professionellen Teichwirtschaft stark machen, für die Angler allenfalls Kundschaft sind, finde ich auch fragwürdig?

Aber wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, mach mal weiter so!
Glaubwürdiger wird dein Ansinnen deshalb sicher nicht und abgesehen von ein paar wenigen, wirst du da auch niemanden finden der mit geht, nicht mal in den eigenen Reihen!

Jürgen


----------



## smithie (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Dass dieses Thema für die Teichwirte ein Problem ist, steht denke ich außer Frage.

Das Grundproblem ist, dass es mittlerweile scheinbar nahezu unmöglich ist, Mittelwege zu gehen, Naturschutz zusammen mit Naturnutzung.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das jedoch der einzige, nachhaltige Ansatz.

Sämtliche  Prädatoren ausrotten ist genauso wenig zielführend wie "dann hat der  Teichwirt Pech gehabt, ist halt sein unternehmerisches Risiko".

Sich da vernünftig darüber zu unterhalten ist meiner Erfahrung nach nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Den Mittelweg hatte doch die aktuelle Wissenschaft (mal von einer UNI und nicht von seltsam schützerfinanzierten "Instituten") gewiesen:
Reduktion der Kormorane um 75 % sichert sowohl den Kormoranbestand, wie es Fischbestände sichert und deren Nutzung durch Menschen. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es hat sich leider schon viel zu viel geändert durch Schützer- und Politextremisten..
> 
> Und solange die noch Claqueure unter Anglern haben, wird es sich auch weiter ändern - nur nicht zum Positiven für Angler..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wer sich hier auf das Thema einläßt braucht schon ein gewisses Maß an Enthusiasmus und Konfliktfreudigkeit.
> 
> Die einen begreifens - die anderen wollen verblendet einseitig - extemistischer Schützerhass



Nicht nur, man sollte auch ein Fachwissen haben !!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Zitat: taxidermist
Davon ab, sich noch für die Belange der professionellen Teichwirtschaft stark machen, für die Angler allenfalls Kundschaft sind, finde ich auch fragwürdig?


Dann Überlege mal, wenn es keine Züchter mehr gibt und keine Fische in den Fließgewässern woher die Besatzfische kommen sollen ??
Bestimmt nicht aus dem Ausland, mit den Fischen ist der Beatz in offenen Gewässern Verboten !!


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

@Gü.a.Pa., Das es Lokal zu Problemen z.B. mit dem Otter kommt, mag ich gar nicht bestreiten, da sollte dann etwas unternommen werden, dies aber stillschweigend und nicht marktschreierisch wie hier.
Es ist unseren Mitbürgern einfach nicht zu verkaufen, den Otter, dass Symbol des Natur und Tierschutzes allgemein zu dezimieren, wie hier immer wieder gefordert. Vom Eisvogel mal ganz abgesehen!
Es ist vollkommen ausreichend sich um Akzeptanz bei der Kormoran Bestandsanpassung zu bemühen, anstatt weitere Kriegsschauplätze zu eröffnen!
Wegen mir auch um 75% Prozent, wie vom schwedischen Forscher vorgeschlagen.
Weitergehend sollte man auch, um jeglichen Verdacht auf Blutrünstigkeit seitens der Angler zu bannen, an die Nester gehen, um eine Geburtenkontrolle zu gewährleisten.
Was bei einem Koloniebrüter sowieso nahe liegend ist.
Das geht dann ohne einen einzigen Schuss und nicht nach Thomas mit 12/70! 

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Nicht nur, man sollte auch ein Fachwissen haben !!



Kennen wir uns? Welche Qualifikation hast du, und welche könnte mir fehlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Sorry Jürgen, wer aber Tier- und Naturschutz vermischt, spielt PETA in die Hände. 

Man MUSS klarmachen, dass das zweierlei ist.

Sonst kannste gleich aufgeben..

Wie Dein Wettangelbeispiel:
Das hat nur Relevanz beim Naturschutz, wenn Fische geknüppelt werden, NICHT wenn zurück gesetzt wird.

Und wenn man das dann mit Naturschutz vermischt, geht man klar unter..

Und hier gehts um (zwar falschen, einseitig-extremistischen, aber immerhin) Naturschutz, und eben NICHT um Tierschutz.

PETA und NABU haben schon viel zu viel Schulterschluss und die giftGRÜNEN mischen mit, dass sollte  man nicht befördern, wen man weiter noch angeln will..


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

In freier Natur haben Otter keinen Einfluss auf den Fischbestand. Zum einen sind sie Einzelgänger und leben in sehr große Revieren - ca. 15-30 km Flusslauf. Zum anderen fressen sie relativ wenig Fisch, sondern mehr Geflügel und kleinsäuger. Trotz ihrer hervorragenden Anpassung sind sie unter Wasser Fischen hoffnungslos unterlegen. Echten Schaden können sie nur in teichwirtschaften anrichten, wo die Fische keine fluchtmöglichkeit haben.
Kein Vergleich zum Kormoran, der ein hervorragender Fischjäger ist UND in Schwärmen einfällt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Sehen die Ösis anders, wo der Otter schon ganze Bäche platt gemacht hat und deswegen von Staats wegen Abschuss angeordnet/erlaubt ist.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehen die Ösis anders, wo der Otter schon ganze Bäche platt gemacht hat und deswegen von Staats wegen Abschuss angeordnet/erlaubt ist.



Bloße Symbolpolitik, Thomas!

Von den geschätzten über 800 Fischottern in Österreich sind gerade mal 40, also keine 5%, zum Abschuß freigegeben. Das soll was bringen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



> Das soll was bringen?


Ja - und zwar genau da, wo sie Schäden verursachen, die nicht tragbar sind.

Lokales Prädatorenmanagement (Otter) statt extremistisch-einseitiger Räubervollschutz über Wasser garantiert sowohl tragbaren Bestand an Prädatoren wie auch Artenschutz bei Fischen und Biotopschutz an Kleingewässern.

Und Reduzierung von Prädatorenbeständen so, dass sie nicht ausgerottet werden, weiterhin aber Fischbestände geschützt und auch der menschlichen Nutzung zur Verfügung stehen
Siehe aktuellste Wissenschaft - 75% beim Kormoran...

Das ist BEIDE Seiten berücksichtigt und nicht einseitig-extremistischer, giftGRÜNER NABUvollschutz ohne Rücksicht auf Folgen..


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja - und zwar genau da, wo sie Schäden verursachen, die nicht tragbar sind.
> 
> Prädatorenmanagement statt extremistisch-einseitiger Räubervollschutz über Wasser garantiert sowohl tragbaren Bestand an Prädatoren wie auch Artenschutz bei Fischen und Biotopschutz an Kleingewässern.
> 
> Siehe aktuellste Wissenschaft...



Durch eine 5%ige Bestandsreduzierung?

Ist ja lächerlich! Nein, ist bloße Symbolpolitik.


----------



## Ukel (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

@Marlowe: was schreibst du denn da? Der Fischotter soll den Fischen bei der Jagd hoffnungslos unterlegen sein? Da kann man sich vor Lachen doch nur wegschmeißen, gibt genügend Unterwasseraufnahmen, die das Gegenteil beweisen. Und die Nahrung des Fischotters besteht überwiegend aus Fischen, wie man z.b. selbst beim NABU und WWF usw. nachlesen kann (habe ich als für dich glaubhafte Quelle erwähnt).
Nach deinem Schreiben hätte der Volksmund ihn ja dann wohl eher Geflügelotter genannt #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Durch eine 5%ige Bestandsreduzierung?
> 
> Ist ja lächerlich! Nein, ist bloße Symbolpolitik.




Es wäre aber lächerlich,  wenn es da nur um Reduktion gehen würde - ist ja aber nicht so. 

Ist es nicht zu begreifen, dass es da nicht um Reduktion geht, sondern um lokalen Gewässer/Fischschutz in Einzelfällen?


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wäre aber lächerlich,  wenn es da nur um Reduktion gehen würde - ist ja aber nicht so.
> 
> Ist es nicht zu begreifen, dass es da nicht um Reduktion geht, sondern um lokalen Gewässer/Fischschutz in Einzelfällen?



Das sollte man dann den verbliebenen 95% der Fischotter erklären, *bevor* sie die durch die Abschüsse entstandenen Lücken besetzen.

Die Ösis waren mir nie ganz geheuer... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Musst Du nicht:
Kommt wieder einer in ein entsprechendes Gewässer als "Neubesatz", gibts eh noch genug, dass er wieder geschossen werden kann.

Dass es Extremisten gibt, die nur Vollschutz für Räuber auch in Kulturlandschaften akzeptieren, hat ja erst dazu geführt dass der natürliche Lebensraum nicht mehr reichte und die Räuber wieder in Kulturlandschaften vorgedrungen sind.

Und nun jammern diese menschenfeindlichen Extremisten, wenn man auch wertvolle Kulturlandschaften schützen will - dabei aber nicht Räuber ausrotten, sondern nur auf ein verträgliches Maß bringen..

So wie es die schwedischen Wissenschaftler fordern und die Ösis versuchen - für ALLE Seiten was zu erreichen.

Immer besser als der einseitig extremistische, giftGRÜNE NABU-Vollschutz für Überwasseräuber..


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,



> In freier Natur haben Otter keinen Einfluss auf den Fischbestand. Zum einen sind sie Einzelgänger und leben in sehr große Revieren - ca. 15-30 km Flusslauf. Zum anderen fressen sie relativ wenig Fisch, sondern mehr Geflügel und kleinsäuger. Trotz ihrer hervorragenden Anpassung sind sie unter Wasser Fischen hoffnungslos unterlegen. Echten Schaden können sie nur in teichwirtschaften anrichten, wo die Fische keine fluchtmöglichkeit haben.



Woher diese Weisheiten wohl stammen?

Die 15-30km werden zwar tatsächlich für Schottland genannt, in England stelt sich die Bestandsdichte schon wieder ganz anders dar. Otterfamilien mit mehreren Jungen scheint es auch nicht zu geben, sind ja Einzelgänger.

Dass nach der Wiederansiedlung von Ottern in einigen englischen Flüssen der Bestand  vor allem an Barben massiv zurückgegangen ist und reichlich verletzte Fische gefunden werden, hat dann wahrscheinlich auch andere Ursachen.

Die Zahlen 800 und 40 beziehen sich nicht auf Gesamtösterreich, sondern auf das Bundesland NÖ. Und natürlich werden da nicht pauschal 5% der Menge entnommen, sondern 40 Otter dort, wo eben besonders große Schäden am Fischbestand auftreten.

Um nichts anderes geht es hier eigentlich.

Dort, wo  Fischbestände übermäßig stark geschädigt werden, sollte ein Bestandsmanagement an Prädatoren erfolgen.

Nach Ausrottung schreit hier keiner.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musst Du nicht:
> Kommt wieder einer in ein entsprechendes Gewässer als "Neubesatz", gibts eh noch genug, dass er wieder geschossen werden kann....



Faktisch falsch! Von den ehemals geforderten über 80 Abschüssen wurden mit Hängen und Würgen 40 durchgesetzt, keiner mehr.

Es bleibt abzuwarten, was Brüssel davon hält, denn gesetzeskonform ist die ganze Aktion keinesfalls, da die Fischotter europaweit unter strengem Schutz stehen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...So wie es die schwedischen Wissenschaftler fordern und die Ösis versuchen - für ALLE Seiten was zu erreichen....



5% können auch nicht mehr als ein symbolischer Versuch sein.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Die Zahlen 800 und 40 beziehen sich nicht auf Gesamtösterreich, sondern auf das Bundesland NÖ. Und natürlich werden da nicht pauschal 5% der Menge entnommen, sondern 40 Otter dort, wo eben besonders große Schäden am Fischbestand auftreten....



Das verstehe, wer will!

40 von 800 sind weltweit 5%, oder sind das in NÖ nur 2 oder gar 30%?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komm doch nicht plötzlich mit Argumenten ;-) 

Nieder mit den Menschen - schützt einseitig Raubtiere und Schädlinge..


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komm doch nicht plötzlich mit Argumenten ;-)
> 
> Nieder mit den Menschen - schützt Raubtiere und Schädlinge..



Haben solche angeblichen "Argumente" eigentlich diese Theatralik nötig? |rolleyes


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,



> 40 von 800 sind weltweit 5%, oder sind das in NÖ nur 2 oder gar 30%?



Ist schon klar, ist eh egal wie viele Otter es gibt, 800, 80, 8000 es zählen nur die Prozente.

Und die Otter verteilen sich sicher auch immer genau gleichmäßig auf die Fläche, Konzentrationen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du beschreibst den Unterschied zwischen Praktiker und draussen und menschenfeindlichem Schützer/Statistiker im Bürosessel...


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Und die Otter verteilen sich sicher auch immer genau gleichmäßig auf die Fläche, Konzentrationen gibt es nicht.



Völlig unerheblich, solange genug Nachrücker überleben, die die freigewordenen Filetstücke besetzen.

Oder schreiben wir über strunzdumme Amöben? :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Oder schreiben wir über strunzdumme Amöben? :g


Also bitte, so musste die extremistisch einseitigen Schützer jetzt auch nicht nennen...


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Übrigens sehr gut vorstellbar, daß diese Symbolaktionen zu was ganz anderem führen: Das Stichwort lautet hier Selektion!

Man kann durch solch homöopathische Eingriffe nämlich dafür sorgen, daß nur die unvorsichtigsten Individuen über die Klippe springen, die vorsichtigen und cleveren, die vielleicht nur in der Dämmerung jagen, was einen Abschuß eher unwahrscheinlich macht, hingegen überleben. Das würde dann aber unweigerlich dazu führen, daß zukünftigen Fischottergenerationen fast gar nicht mehr beizukommen ist.

Intelligent geht anders.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also bitte, so musste die extremistisch einseitigen Schützer jetzt auch nicht nennen...



*LOL*

Der war gut... :q


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehen die Ösis anders, wo der Otter schon ganze Bäche platt gemacht hat und deswegen von Staats wegen Abschuss angeordnet/erlaubt ist.




Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Du meinst sicher die Untersuchung an der Laming.

Dort ist relativ schnell der gesamte Forellenbestand zusammengebrochen, nachdem sich in dem Gebiet zwei Fischotter angesiedelt hatten. Solche Beobachtungen sind mir von anderen Bächen nicht bekannt, und ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass die beiden Otter das erledigt haben. 
Das wäre biologisch nicht zu erklären. Es ist einem Otter fast unmöglich eine gesunde Forelle zu fangen. Dazu gab auch schon sehr viele Versuche und Untersuchungen. Forellen sind sehr schnell (35km/h) und scheu. Fischotter erreichen im Wasser eine Geschwindigkeit von 6 km/h. 
Selbst in sehr strukturreichen Gewässern, wo ein Otter die Fische in Flachwasserbereiche und Buchten treiben kann, hat er praktisch keine Chance auf eine Forelle.

Verwunderlich ist, dass an der Laming gar nicht die Otterlosungen untersucht wurden, was eigentlich selbstverständlich wäre. Dort hat man sie nur gezählt?!

Man findet sehr einfach Otterlosungen, z. Bsp. auf großen Steinen. Selbst der Laie erkennt daran, was der Otter zuvor gefressen hat, da Gräten, Fell, Schuppen und Federn nicht mitverdaut werden. 

Und das waren nur die Ungereimtheiten, die mir als Laie aufgefallen sind...




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

wenn die strunzdummen Otter ebensowenig merken, dass in bestimmten Gebieten Gefahr droht, wie die depperten Kormorane, hat sich Darwin halt geirrt,

Und dass  in der Isarstrecke ohne Kormoranvergrämung 0 Äschen auf 100m festgestellt wurden, in der angrenzenden Strecke mit Vergrämung immerhin 11 Äschen pro 100m hat sicherlich ganz andere Ursachen. Wahrscheinlich gebe es dann ohne Vergrämung in beiden Stecken 5,5 Äschen auf 100m, oder ????

Also lieber brav zuschauen, Klappe halten, die Jungs und Mädels von Mädels von NABU , WWF und Konsorten nicht ärgern und drauf hoffen, dass sich alles von selbst regelt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das sollte man dann den verbliebenen 95% der Fischotter erklären, *bevor* sie die durch die Abschüsse entstandenen Lücken besetzen.
> 
> Die Ösis waren mir nie ganz geheuer... |rolleyes



Die Logik ist doch ganz einfach: Jeder Fischotter, der Gebiete besiedelt, die hinsichtlich des Fischbestands besonders zu schützen sind (u.a. aus kommerziellen Gründen), wird geschossen. Das gleiche Vorgehen setzt sich immer mehr beim Biber durch. 

Im Gegensatz zum Kormoran geht es nicht um prozentuale Bestandsausdünnung, sondern um das Fernhalten aus bestimmten Gebieten.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Logik ist doch ganz einfach: Jeder Fischotter, der Gebiete besiedelt, die hinsichtlich des Fischbestands besonders zu schützen sind (u.a. aus kommerziellen Gründen), wird geschossen. Das gleiche Vorgehen setzt sich immer mehr beim Biber durch.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Kormoran geht es nicht um prozentuale Bestandsausdünnung, sondern um das Fernhalten aus bestimmten Gebieten.



40 pro Jahr sind 40 pro Jahr sind 40 pro Jahr... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Logik ist doch ganz einfach: Jeder Fischotter, der Gebiete besiedelt, die hinsichtlich des Fischbestands besonders zu schützen sind (u.a. aus kommerziellen Gründen), wird geschossen. Das gleiche Vorgehen setzt sich immer mehr beim Biber durch.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Kormoran geht es nicht um prozentuale Bestandsausdünnung, sondern um das Fernhalten aus bestimmten Gebieten.


Gut und kompetent zusammen gefasst, danke.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Du meinst sicher die Untersuchung an der Laming.
> 
> Dort ist relativ schnell der gesamte Forellenbestand zusammengebrochen, nachdem sich in dem Gebiet zwei Fischotter angesiedelt hatten. Solche Beobachtungen sind mir von anderen Bächen nicht bekannt, und ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass die beiden Otter das erledigt haben.
> Das wäre biologisch nicht zu erklären. Es ist einem Otter fast unmöglich eine gesunde Forelle zu fangen. Dazu gab auch schon sehr viele Versuche und Untersuchungen. Forellen sind sehr schnell (35km/h) und scheu. Fischotter erreichen im Wasser eine Geschwindigkeit von 6 km/h.
> ...



Gut und kompetent zusammen gefasst, danke.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> 40 pro Jahr sind 40 pro Jahr sind 40 pro Jahr... #h



Sollten die Österreicher feststellen, dass diese Anzahl oder weitere Rahmenbedingungen zu ändern sind, werden die das tun. Und aktuell gehen sie davon aus, dass die Zahl 40 den Notwendigkeiten entspricht.

Es ist aber müßig, mit dir über solche Dinge zu diskutieren, weil du selbst weder durch Fachwissen noch durch Argumente glänzt.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

die Laming liegt zwar nicht in NÖ, sondern gehört zu den am besten untersuchten  Gewässern  der  Steiermark, aber was solls.  

Die Ichthyologische Forschungsinitiative Steiermark hat  festgestellt, dass der Bestandsrückgang von 95% Prozent und das fast vollständige Fehlen von Laichfischen sich im ähnlichen Zeitraum abspielte, wie die Zunahme der Otterlosungen. Andere Veränderungen am Habitat sind den Forschern nicht aufgelallen.

Aber tatsächlich haben sie wohl keine DNA-Proben genommen.

Und scheinbar hat den armen Ösis auch keiner erklärt, dass Otter gar keine Forellen fangen können.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sollten die Österreicher feststellen, dass diese Anzahl oder weitere Rahmenbedingungen zu ändern sind, werden die das tun. Und aktuell gehen sie davon aus, dass die Zahl 40 den Notwendigkeiten entspricht.



Es bleibt abzuwarten, was in Brüssel entschieden wird, denn von wenig  anderem hängt ab, was die Österreicher bzgl. der Fischotter zukünftig  tun werden.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es ist aber müßig, mit dir über solche Dinge zu diskutieren, weil du selbst weder durch Fachwissen noch durch Argumente glänzt.



Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Es bleibt abzuwarten, was in Brüssel entschieden wird, denn von wenig  anderem hängt ab, was die Österreicher bzgl. der Fischotter zukünftig  tun werden.



Auch die EU-Instanzen beginnen langsam zu begreifen, dass Entscheidungen gegen die Interessen der Menschen in den betreffenden Regionen mittelfristig zu großen Problemen führen. Und Österreich hat mit dem neuen Kanzler genug Rückgrat, seine Interessen mit Nachdruck zu vertreten.


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Ukel schrieb:


> @Marlowe: was schreibst du denn da? Der Fischotter soll den Fischen bei der Jagd hoffnungslos unterlegen sein? Da kann man sich vor Lachen doch nur wegschmeißen, gibt genügend Unterwasseraufnahmen, die das Gegenteil beweisen. Und die Nahrung des Fischotters besteht überwiegend aus Fischen, wie man z.b. selbst beim NABU und WWF usw. nachlesen kann (habe ich als für dich glaubhafte Quelle erwähnt).
> Nach deinem Schreiben hätte der Volksmund ihn ja dann wohl eher Geflügelotter genannt #q



Ach, dem Bund für Vogelschutz aka NABU glaubst Du, wenn es um den Otter geht? ;-)

Man hat dem Fischotter tatsächlich mehr oder weniger angedichtet, dass er fast ausschließlich von Fischen lebt. Man wusste es einfach nicht besser.

Bis in die 60er Jahre war das sogar noch allgemeine Meinung in der Literatur zur Wildbiologie. Erst in den 70er Jahren hat man angefangen ihn intensiv zu erforschen.

Unterwasseraufnahmen zur Fischjagd des Otters kenne ich zu Genüge - daraus kann man aber nicht schließen, dass er vorwiegend Fisch frisst.
Was man in den Aufnahmen übrigens nicht sieht, sind die unzähligen Versuche, in denen er keinen Fisch erwischt.

Gesunde Weißfische bekommt er nicht im Freiwasser, sondern nur in kleinen Buchten oder Flachwasserzonen/Schilfgürteln.

An strukturarmen Gewässern hat er gar keine Chance auf einen Fisch.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Es bleibt abzuwarten, was in Brüssel entschieden wird, denn von wenig  anderem hängt ab, was die Österreicher bzgl. der Fischotter zukünftig  tun werden.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch die EU-Instanzen beginnen langsam zu begreifen, dass Entscheidungen gegen die Interessen der Menschen in den betreffenden Regionen mittelfristig zu großen Problemen führen....



Stimmt, deshalb wurden und werden Meeres- und Fischereifonds aufgelegt:  http://www.noe.gv.at/noe/Naturschutz/Fischotterfoerderung_2017.pdf




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Und Österreich hat mit dem neuen Kanzler genug Rückgrat, seine Interessen mit Nachdruck zu vertreten.



Was stört es den Mond, wenn der Hund ihn anjault? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Glaub mir, denen ist das was in Brüssel entschieden wird absolut egal.|rolleyes...



Offensichtlich nicht, wenn man sich beispielhaft die Kommentare u.a. dort: http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/nie...empoert--Erster-Otter-in-N--getoetet-55526455 durchliest.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

so wie ich die Östereicher kenne, werden dort, wo die Otterschäden überhand nehmen, dann ggf. mehr Otter "überfahren" .

Ein geregeltes Ottermanagement wäre mir persönlich aber lieber.

Zur Wahrnehmung "Einmischung aus Brüssel" würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der Anteil der Brexit-Befürworter unter britischen Anglern überproportional hoch gewesen wäre.

Obwohl da natürlich selbst Politiker etablierter Parteien so einige Fake-News in Umlauf bringen. Siehe z.B. Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt.

Die Argumente, dass Otter von der Geschwindikeit her gar nicht in der Lage seien, bestimmt Wildfische zu fangen, erscheinen mir jetzt nicht wirklich schlüssig.

In England wurde ja dokumentiert , wie Otter die Rekordbarben gefangen haben.

Aber dort gelten ja bald keine EU-Vorschriften mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Ihr diskutiert hier doch um des Kaisers Bart.

In Österreich geht es um die Erhaltung der autochtonen Population der Bachforelle, Urforelle.

Ein Projekt zur Erhaltung der Rasse, welches über 10 Jahre vorangetrieben wurde, unter entsprechender Publicity und voller Pathos. 


Hier geht es um kleine Wirtschaftsbetriebe und uns Angler.

Aber nochmal hinsichtlich der Aussenwirkung dieser Diskussion.

Was macht Peta wohl daraus, wenn Angler den Abschuss des des Otter fordern, um Fische zu schützen, die sie zwar angeln aber nichtmal essen.#6

Abgesehen davon, wer immer Krawall macht kann irgendwann noch so oft die Wahrheit verkünden, man hört ihm schon lange nicht mehr zu.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...Abgesehen davon, wer immer Krawall macht kann irgendwann noch so oft die Wahrheit verkünden, man hört ihm schon lange nicht mehr zu.



Soviele Ausrufezeichen, wie man dahinter setzen müßte, hat kein Mensch!


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

genau, Klappe halten, PETA und Konsorten nicht ärgern und alles wird gut.

Mit der Strategie sind ja auch manche Verbände extrem erfolgreich gefahren.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nicht, wenn man sich beispielhaft die Kommentare u.a. dort: http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/nie...empoert--Erster-Otter-in-N--getoetet-55526455 durchliest.



Hallo,

wers glaubt wird selig.
Ich fahre seit über 30 Jahren im Jahr im Schnitt zweimal in die gleiche niederösterreichische Gegend zum Forellenfischen.
Da ist man Insider und man wird von der einheimischen Bevölkerung auch so wahrgenommen. Da bekommt man eben Dinge mit, welche der Durchschnittstourist eben nicht mitbekommt.
Wie fishawk schon schreibt, dann werden halt mehr Otter "überfahren"; auf österreichisch: derführt.
Da sind die ersten Otter schon vor über zwanzig Jahren "derführt" worden.
In einer Gegend, in welcher so ungefähr jeder 2. den Jagdschein hat (die Gewässerbewirtschafter, die ich dort kenne, sind alle auch Jäger|rolleyes) ist halt der "Straßenverkehr" auch ziemlich stark.
Glaube mir, was in Brüssel entschieden wird, das geht denen dort am Allerwertesten vorbei.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau, Klappe halten, PETA und Konsorten nicht ärgern und alles wird gut.
> 
> Mit der Strategie sind ja auch manche Verbände extrem erfolgreich gefahren.



Du hast vielleicht gelesen,  aber sicher nicht verstanden. 

Peta ist mir ein grell und selbst bei Tiere suchen ein Zuhause geht mir schon die Galle hoch, wenn der Lumpiein neues zu Hause in einem Haus mit kleinem Garten sucht.

Das wünschte ich vielen Kindern auch.

Aber die romantische Verklärung vom Schutz der Tiere wird heute regelmäßig celebriert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> An strukturarmen Gewässern hat er gar keine Chance auf einen Fisch.



Strukturärmer wie ein Teich geht es gar nicht. Und genau da schlägt er zu: http://www.mittelbayerische.de/baye...sen-forellenteiche-leer-21764-art1372907.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nicht, wenn man sich beispielhaft die Kommentare u.a. dort: http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/nie...empoert--Erster-Otter-in-N--getoetet-55526455 durchliest.



Die 5 Antworten zu dem von dir verlinkten Beitrag sind genau so repräsentativ wie das Meinungsbild auf einem Grünenparteitag bezogen auf die Gesamtbevölkerung.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> In freier Natur haben Otter keinen Einfluss auf den Fischbestand. Zum einen sind sie Einzelgänger und leben in sehr große Revieren - ca. 15-30 km Flusslauf. Zum anderen fressen sie relativ wenig Fisch, sondern mehr Geflügel und kleinsäuger. Trotz ihrer hervorragenden Anpassung sind sie unter Wasser Fischen hoffnungslos unterlegen. Echten Schaden können sie nur in teichwirtschaften anrichten, wo die Fische keine fluchtmöglichkeit haben.
> Kein Vergleich zum Kormoran, der ein hervorragender Fischjäger ist UND in Schwärmen einfällt.



Wo kommen diese Erkenntnisse denn her?



Fruehling schrieb:


> Es bleibt abzuwarten, was Brüssel davon hält, denn gesetzeskonform ist die ganze Aktion keinesfalls, da die Fischotter europaweit unter strengem Schutz stehen.



Natürlich ist die Aktion gesetzeskonform. Mit Brüssel meinst du, ohne es genau zu wissen, allerwahrscheinlichst die FFH-Richtlinie, der Otter dürfte da auch in Österreich in Anhang 4 gelistet sein. Artikel 16 sieht entsprechende Ausnahmeregelungen vor, speziell beim Otter greift da folgende Formulierung:

"Verhütung ernster Schäden an Kulturen, in der Tierhaltung, an Wäldern,  Fischgründen, Gewässern sowie an sonstigen Formen von Eigentum" 

Wenn die FFH-Richtlinie einschließlich Artikel 16 vernünftig in nationales Naturschutzrecht umgesetzt ist, ist eine Entnahme nach o.g. Punkten kein Problem.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Es bleibt abzuwarten, was in Brüssel entschieden wird, denn von wenig  anderem hängt ab, was die Österreicher bzgl. der Fischotter zukünftig  tun werden.



s.o. Brüssel gibt mit der FFH-Richtlinie lediglich einen "atmenden" Rahmen (eine ganz wunderbare Wortneuschöpfung) vor, der den einzelnen Ländern genug Spielraum läßt.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Österreicher bestrebt sind, den Otter in Anhang 5 zu überführen, dann müssen sie sich nicht mehr auf Ausnahmeregelungen berufen!

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass der Otter mittlerweile sämtliche ihm zusagende Habitate flächendeckend besiedelt hat. Mittelfristig werden wir den kompletten Bestand managen müssen, anfangs noch als Anh.4- Art mit Ausnahmeregelung nach Art. 16, irgendwann sicher einmal als Anhang 5-Art mit regulärer Bejagung.


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Laming liegt zwar nicht in NÖ, sondern gehört zu den am besten untersuchten  Gewässern  der  Steiermark, aber was solls.
> 
> ...





Das ist tatsächlich merkwürdig. Mir war auch aufgefallen, dass die Zahlen zum Bestandsrückgang sehr fundiert sind. 

Der Einfluss des Otters ist jedoch nicht nachvollziehbar. Aufwändige Laboruntersuchungen wären gar nicht nötig. Anhand der losung erkennt man auf den ersten Blick was der Otter gefressen hat. 

M.E. Gehört zumindest eine grobe Auswertung der tatsächlichen Nahrung dazu, um solch spektakulären Schlüsse zu ziehen.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ukel (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

du verdrehst hier einiges, ob gewollt oder ungewollt?



marlowe schrieb:


> Ach, dem Bund für Vogelschutz aka NABU glaubst Du, wenn es um den Otter geht? ;-)
> 
> das habe ich doch extra für dich dort so hingeschrieben, da du den Eindruck erweckst, auf deren Linie zu sein. Und etwa 70% von Fischen, wie es Dann auch in anderen Quellen zu finden ist, heißt für mich überwiegend, wie ich es geschrieben habe.
> Man hat dem Fischotter tatsächlich mehr oder weniger angedichtet, dass er fast ausschließlich von Fischen lebt. Man wusste es einfach nicht besser.
> ...


der Otter ist ja grad gern an strukturreichen Gewässern anzufinden, da diese Habitate für ihn günstig sind. Fischteiche sagen ihm natürlich zu, weil er sich dort nicht groß anstrengen muss zum Beutemachen


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meine „Weisheiten“ beziehe ich aus der Literatur und aus Gesprächen mit wildbiologen. 
Meine Angaben beziehen sich auf Mitteleuropa. Selbst in sehr nahrungsreichen Habitaten, z.bsp. Mecklenburger Seenplatte, haben Fischotter sehr große Reviere, also mind. 15 km Ufer. Es gibt dort allerdings Revierüberschneidungen. 

Mit „otterfamilien“ meinst du sicher Fehen mit ihren 1-2 Jungtieren, die ein extrem aggressives Revierverhalten an den Tag legen und noch größere Reviere haben.

Was meinst Du mit „Wiederansiedlung“ in England? Von solchen Projekten ist mir nichts bekannt, schon gar nicht die Auswirkungen auf die Barbenbestände. Gibt es dazu Veröffentlichungen?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Kennen wir uns? Welche Qualifikation hast du, und welche könnte mir fehlen?



Kennen glaube ich nicht.
Ich bin in einem großen Angelverein Gewässerwart, Gewässerschutz-Beauftragter und selbst Hobbyteichwirt seit 40 Jahren. Bin aus einem Gebiet wo es dieTeichwirtschaft seit 1000 Jahren gibt (Aischgrund/Franken).
Bewirtschaften im Verein 9 Aufzuchtteiche, 4 Angelteiche und 40 km Fließgewässer.
Das wird an Qualifikation genügen !
Und welche dir fehlen kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es fehlen scheinbar welche.
Wir als Bewirtschafter wollen nicht das die Prätatoren ausgerottet werden, nur sie sollten bei Bedarf Reguliert werden. Da gehören aber auf keinen Fall der Eisvogel dazu , wie oben schon mal erwähnt wurde!!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Zitat: Fruehling
Es bleibt abzuwarten, was Brüssel davon hält, denn gesetzeskonform ist die ganze Aktion keinesfalls, da die Fischotter europaweit unter strengem Schutz stehen.


Unter Schutz schon aber immer noch im Jagdrecht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Artikel 16 sieht entsprechende Ausnahmeregelungen vor, speziell beim Otter greift da folgende Formulierung:
> 
> "Verhütung ernster Schäden an Kulturen, in der Tierhaltung, an Wäldern,  Fischgründen, Gewässern sowie an sonstigen Formen von Eigentum"
> 
> Wenn die FFH-Richtlinie einschließlich Artikel 16 vernünftig in nationales Naturschutzrecht umgesetzt ist, ist eine Entnahme nach o.g. Punkten kein Problem.



Ganz so einfach ist das in der Realität leider nicht, da die EU-Kommission in die nationale Umsetzung einzubeziehen ist und Einspruchsrechte hat. Genau da beginnt dann halt die Kompromissfindung.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Österreicher bestrebt sind, den Otter in Anhang 5 zu überführen, dann müssen sie sich nicht mehr auf Ausnahmeregelungen berufen!



Und genau da kommt Deutschland ins Spiel. Meines Wissens nach wurde gerade von deutscher Seite für Biber und Fischotter bisher jedes Nachdenken über eine Zuordnung zu Anhang 5 torpediert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Wir als Bewirtschafter wollen nicht das die Prätatoren ausgerottet werden, nur sie sollten bei Bedarf Reguliert werden.



Nicht nur die Prädatoren. Auch der Biber.


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Strukturärmer wie ein Teich geht es gar nicht. Und genau da schlägt er zu: http://www.mittelbayerische.de/baye...sen-forellenteiche-leer-21764-art1372907.html





Richtig. Er ist auch nur in Teichen erfolgreich, in denen die Fischdichte so hoch ist, dass die Fische deswegen nicht mehr ausweichen können und sie ihm geradezu in Maul schwimmen. Aufgrund der Reizüberflutung töten die Otter dann auch alles was sie bekommen, so wie der Iltis im Hühnerstall. 

Wenn die Fischdichte geringer ist haben Otter kaum eine Chance, im Gegensatz zu Reiher und Kormoran, die ganz anders jagen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Gü.a.Pa., Das es Lokal zu Problemen z.B. mit dem Otter kommt, mag ich gar nicht bestreiten, da sollte dann etwas unternommen werden, dies aber stillschweigend und nicht marktschreierisch wie hier.
> Es ist unseren Mitbürgern einfach nicht zu verkaufen, den Otter, dass Symbol des Natur und Tierschutzes allgemein zu dezimieren, wie hier immer wieder gefordert. Vom Eisvogel mal ganz abgesehen!
> Es ist vollkommen ausreichend sich um Akzeptanz bei der Kormoran Bestandsanpassung zu bemühen, anstatt weitere Kriegsschauplätze zu eröffnen!
> Wegen mir auch um 75% Prozent, wie vom schwedischen Forscher vorgeschlagen.
> ...



Reduzierung heißt ja nicht immer abschießen, da stimme ich dir zu ! Aber auch hier passiert nichts!
Und das hier auch vom Eisvogel geredet wird ist nicht in Ordnung, er macht keine großen Schäden lassen wir ihm die paar kleinen Fische!!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Zitat: Fishhawk
Und scheinbar hat den armen Ösis auch keiner erklärt, dass Otter gar keine Forellen fangen können.


Das ist jetzt mal ein Beispiel das hier Fachwissen fehlt !

Mach dich schlau es gibt genügend Berichte über Schäden bei Forellenteichen.
Ich kenne mehrere Teichwirte die keine Forellen aus ihren Teichen abfischten durch Otter Schäden,  nachweislich mit Kameras.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ach, dem Bund für Vogelschutz aka NABU glaubst Du, wenn es um den Otter geht? ;-)
> 
> Man hat dem Fischotter tatsächlich mehr oder weniger angedichtet, dass er fast ausschließlich von Fischen lebt. Man wusste es einfach nicht besser.
> 
> ...



Natürlich frißt er auch was anderes, aber bevor er ein Blässhuhn oder eine Ente erwischt fängt er sich einen Fisch!
Aber auch Edelkrebse und Muscheln stehen vor dem aussterben, die bekommt er an leichtesten!
Und wenn er den Fisch nicht richtig erwischt verletzt er ihn oft und er geht ein. Das selbe ist es bei den Kormoranen. Beim Einfall von Kormoranen sind die Überlebenden Fische zu 90% so verletzt das sie eingehen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Meine „Weisheiten“ beziehe ich aus der Literatur und aus Gesprächen mit wildbiologen.
> Meine Angaben beziehen sich auf Mitteleuropa. Selbst in sehr nahrungsreichen Habitaten, z.bsp. Mecklenburger Seenplatte, haben Fischotter sehr große Reviere, also mind. 15 km Ufer. Es gibt dort allerdings Revierüberschneidungen.
> 
> Mit „otterfamilien“ meinst du sicher Fehen mit ihren 1-2 Jungtieren, die ein extrem aggressives Revierverhalten an den Tag legen und noch größere Reviere haben.
> ...



Nicht nur Literatur und mit Gesprächen mit dritten ist ausschlaggebend sondern eigene Erfahrungen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass der Otter mittlerweile sämtliche ihm zusagende Habitate flächendeckend besiedelt hat. Mittelfristig werden wir den kompletten Bestand managen müssen, anfangs noch als Anh.4- Art mit Ausnahmeregelung nach Art. 16, irgendwann sicher einmal als Anhang 5-Art mit regulärer Bejagung.


würde ich ähnlich sehen


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Strukturärmer wie ein Teich geht es gar nicht. Und genau da schlägt er zu: http://www.mittelbayerische.de/baye...sen-forellenteiche-leer-21764-art1372907.html




 #6#6#6


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...Natürlich ist die Aktion gesetzeskonform....



Da scheint in den Reihen der Schreihälse aber keine wirkliche Einigkeit zu bestehen. :g

Oder ist deine naßforsche Art der Argumentation purer Selbstzweck?


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> würde ich ähnlich sehen



Nochmal die Frage: Wer ist wir?


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Strukturärmer wie ein Teich geht es gar nicht. Und genau da schlägt er zu: http://www.mittelbayerische.de/baye...sen-forellenteiche-leer-21764-art1372907.html



Und das sagt dir was?

Etwa, daß es ihm dort besonders leicht gemacht wird oder vielleicht doch wieder irgendwas mit Atomkraftwerken bzw. mit Siemens?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > würde *ich* ähnlich sehen
> ...


Wieso wir, oder meinst du "wirr"?


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,



> Was meinst Du mit „Wiederansiedlung“ in England? Von solchen Projekten ist mir nichts bekannt,



Dafür muss man sich nicht schämen. Interessiert in D doch eh keinen, was die Tommies auf ihrer Insel so treiben.

Dass der u.a. der Otter Trust und der Vincent Wildlife Trust bis Ende der 1990er solange Otter aus Nachzuchten ausgewildert haben, bis die Populationen sich selbst erhalten konnte, ist jedenfalls keine Erfindung von mir.

Die Reviergrößen der Otter in der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte interessieren die Oberpfälzer wahrscheinlich nur am Rande. Interessant ist da eher die Bestandsdichte in Kulturlandschaften mit Zugang zu bewirtschafteten Flüssen, Bächen und Fischteichen. In England soll die Otterdichte in solchen Gegenden deutlich höher sein.

Zu den Folgen für die Barbenbestände an einigen englischen Flüssen gibt es leider fast nur "befangene" Quellen. Nichtangler scheren sich da ja wenig drum.

Ob solche Quellen wie z.b. John Wilson oder die AnglinTimesglaubwürdig sind, muss jeder selber beurteilen.

www.thepredationactiongroup.co.uk

otters-could-wipe-out-our-river-barbel

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass die sich alles aus den Fingern saugen.

Aber auch hier kann man nicht verallgemeinern. In manchen Revieren bleiben die Otterschäden akzeptabel, in anderen nicht.
Und nur in letzteren, sollte m.E. auch ein Bestandsmanagement erfolgen.



> Mach dich schlau es gibt genügend Berichte über Schäden bei Forellenteichen.



Da muss man aber schon anmerken, dass er sich auf Wildfische bezogen hat, nicht auf Teichforellen.

Kann schon sein, dass es hier ebensowenig "Beweise" gibt, wie dafür, dass jemals eine hessiche Gelbbauchunke von einem Waschbären gefressen wurde.

Welcher Troll nun auch die angebliche Stimmungsmache gegen Eisvögel ins Spiel gebracht hat, kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Die sind m.E. von der Anzahl und vom Beutespektrum in einer ganz anderen Liga.


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Zitat: Fishhawk
> 
> Und scheinbar hat den armen Ösis auch keiner erklärt, dass Otter gar keine Forellen fangen können.
> 
> ...





Das ist in ein Missverständnis in der Diskussion. 

Es ging auch um Bachforellen in der Laming, die angeblich von zwei Fischottern ausgerottet wurden. 

Das Otter in Fischteichen Schäden anrichten können, bestreitet niemand ernsthaft.

Wobei ich fast vermute, dass die Chromosommainipulierten ReFos, die inzwischen in vielen Teichen gehalten werden, auch kein normales fluchtverhalten mehr an den Tag legen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

nichtmal der österreichische Naturschutzbund bestreitet, dass die Otter den Forellenbestand in der Laming beinflussen.

Die bezweifeln nur, dass er der Alleinschuldige ist.

Und damit könnten sie durchaus recht haben. In Ökosystemen ist meist die Kombination von Einflussfaktoren entscheidend.


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Natürlich frißt er auch was anderes, aber bevor er ein Blässhuhn oder eine Ente erwischt fängt er sich einen Fisch!
> 
> Aber auch Edelkrebse und Muscheln stehen vor dem aussterben, die bekommt er an leichtesten!
> 
> Und wenn er den Fisch nicht richtig erwischt verletzt er ihn oft und er geht ein. .




Das ist nicht ganz richtig.

Eine Ente ist für einen Otter viel leichter zu fangen als ein Fisch. 

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster, und behaupte, dass in vielen Habitaten, zBsp an der Elbe, Stockenten und Bisamratten die Hauptnahrung bilden. Außer eigene Beobachtungen habe ich hierfür aber keine Belege. 

Es ist nur so, dass ich dort nie Losungen mit Gräten oder Schuppen gefunden habe, sondern nur mit Fell und Federresten.

Diese Beobachtungen mache ich seit über 20 Jahren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Nicht nur Literatur und mit Gesprächen mit dritten ist ausschlaggebend sondern eigene Erfahrungen !





Keine Sorge, die habe ich, sowohl dienstlich als auch privat.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



> Es ist nur so, dass ich dort nie Losungen mit Gräten oder Schuppen gefunden habe, sondern nur mit Fell und Federresten.



Das ist interessant. Und du bist sicher, dass das Losung von einem Otter und z.B. nicht von einem Fuchs war?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Nennen wir den Fischotter einfach um in Hühner/Rattenotter - dann isser auch nicht mehr geschützt.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

wird wohl von den jeweiligen Umweltbedingungen abhängen, was und wieviel ein Otter so frisst.

Das kann in an der Müritz oder der Elbe schon anders sein, als in der Oberpfalz oder River Wensum. Und ggf. auch mit den Jahreszeiten wechseln.

Juckt den Teichbesitzer allerdings wenig, wenn sein Fischbestand täglich abnimmt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Kennen glaube ich nicht.
> Ich bin in einem großen Angelverein Gewässerwart, Gewässerschutz-Beauftragter und selbst Hobbyteichwirt seit 40 Jahren. Bin aus einem Gebiet wo es dieTeichwirtschaft seit 1000 Jahren gibt (Aischgrund/Franken).
> Bewirtschaften im Verein 9 Aufzuchtteiche, 4 Angelteiche und 40 km Fließgewässer.
> Das wird an Qualifikation genügen !
> ...



Allein das was du anführt weißt dich als Betroffener/Geschädigten aus und damit bist du qualifiziert die Schäden zu benennen und beziffern und Unterstützung einzufordern.

Die PAG , siehe  fishhawk Link hat übrigens erfolgreichen Test über den Einsatz von Zäunen durchgeführt. 

Diese sollte man ins Auge fassen und wenn die Gesellschaft Wildtieren Lebensraum zubilligt  dann sollte sie dafür auch aufkommen.


Der Ruf nach Regulierung erfolgt oft aus dem Umfeld der Jägerschaft. Ich wünschte mir ein ähnliches Engagement hinsichtlich der aufgeblasenen Bestände   von Schwarz- und Rehwild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

hhmm, ja, da war doch noch mehr als Otter...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Politik und NABU hat hier mit einseitig extremem Schutz von Kormoran und Co wohl geschafft, wovon sie am Ende anscheinend zu träumen scheinen:
> *Menschen raus aus der Kulturlandschaft*, alles sich selber überlassen statt bewirtschaften, zurückführen in eine "Natur", die es da schon Jahrhunderte nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Statt fördern der Kulturlandschaft und der da verübten, kulturell-traditionellen Tätigkeiten mit vernünftiger Bewirtschaftung.
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

Zäune wären sicher ne gut Abwehrmaßnahme, ebenso das Überspannen der Teiche gegen Kormoraneinflug.

Allerdings braucht man dazu ne Baugenehmigung und das ganze muss auch technisch machbar und wirtschaftlich tragbar sein.

Das sind die Hürden in der Praxis 

Für Flüsse und Bäche und größere Gewässer aber keine Alternative.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Für Flüsse und Bäche und größere Gewässer aber keine Alternative.


Wurscht - Hauptsache einseitiger Vollschutz statt gemeinsames Management..


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nichtmal der österreichische Naturschutzbund bestreitet, dass die Otter den Forellenbestand in der Laming beinflussen.
> 
> ...




Naja, in der Laming sind die Forellenbestände praktisch vollkommen zusammengebrochen, insbesondere die Laichfähigen sind verschwunden.
Sowas kennt man eigentlich nur von massiven Kormoraneinfällen. Das wäre jedoch nicht unbemerkt geblieben. 

Es gibt auch an keinem anderen Gewässer ähnliche Beobachtungen. Im Gegenteil: gerade mittelgebirgsflüsse, an denen Otter leben, haben meist einen hervorragenden Fischbestand




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Ruf nach Regulierung erfolgt oft aus dem Umfeld der Jägerschaft. Ich wünschte mir ein ähnliches Engagement hinsichtlich der aufgeblasenen Bestände   von Schwarz- und Rehwild.



Damit liegst du aber komplett falsch!
Allgemein haben Jäger leider überhaupt kein Interesse daran sich um Fischräuber zu kümmern.
Dies gilt auch insbesondere beim Kormoran.
Die Jäger schießen lieber mal ne Ente oder Gans, anstatt sich diese durch unnötige Knallerei auf Kormorane zu vergrämen.
Hinzu kommt das Schüsse aufs Wasser mit der Kugel (Kleinkaliber) gefährlich und schwierig sind. 
Auf Schrotdistanz kommt man nur selten an die Kormorane ran.
Jäger haben mit ihrer eigenen Reputation zu kämpfen, warum sollen die sich die Finger verbrennen und z.B. Otter bejagen und dies noch an die große Glocke hängen?
Die Annahme das Jäger aus lauter Tötungs-Freude waidwerken, ist in gewissen Kreisen weit verbreitet, entspricht aber nicht der Realität!

Jürgen


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das ist interessant. Und du bist sicher, dass das Losung von einem Otter und z.B. nicht von einem Fuchs war?





100 Prozentig. Otterlosungen kann man nicht verwechseln, insbesondere aufgrund des einzigartigen süßlich/ tranigen Geruchs.
Hast Du in deinem Freundeskreis nen Jäger? Die können dir das sicher zeigen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,



> gerade mittelgebirgsflüsse, an denen Otter leben, haben meist einen hervorragenden Fischbestand




Evtl. weil die langsamen Otter dort keine Forellen/Äschen erbeuten können und dafür auf  Kormorane, Gänsesäger und andere Vögel losgehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wenn der Otter Vögel fressen würde, würden die NABUler den schon lange jagen (wie die vogelfressenden Raubfische (Baggersee Wernau, Ettlingen der See, wir berichteten)) oder mal kurz nen Fluss ablassen oder so ,-)))


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wird wohl von den jeweiligen Umweltbedingungen abhängen, was und wieviel ein Otter so frisst.
> 
> ...




Sicher gibt es da jahreszeitliche Unterschiede. Ich nehme die Losungen zumeist nur bei angeln in Augenschein, und das ist meist in der wärmeren Zeit.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das ist interessant. Und du bist sicher, dass das Losung von einem Otter und z.B. nicht von einem Fuchs war?



Die Bestimmung der Losung ist zumindest gut möglich.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Allerdings braucht man dazu ne Baugenehmigung und das ganze muss auch technisch machbar und wirtschaftlich tragbar sein.
> 
> Das sind die Hürden in der Praxis...



Für diese Hürden gibt's Sprunghilfen: http://www.noe.gv.at/noe/Naturschutz/Fischotterfoerderung_2017.pdf


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Jäger haben mit ihrer eigenen Reputation zu kämpfen, warum sollen die sich die Finger verbrennen und z.B. Otter bejagen und dies noch an die große Glocke hängen?...



Wieso Finger verbrennen, so verhaßt wie die Otter doch angeblich sind? Kritische Stimmen zum ersten Abschuß in Ösiland sind doch keinesfalls repräsentativ, wie weiter oben von ausgewiesenen Experten festgestellt wurde. |wavey:


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

das Landwirtschaftsministerium NDS sieht das nicht so einfach :

Fischotter_Schutzzaeune.pdf

Seite 2, Absatz 2 

Aber dass ne Einzäunung wo sie möglich ist, sicher ne gute Abwehrmaßnahme wäre, hab ich auch nie bestritten.

Ob sich das "Problem" dann auf andere, nicht geschützte Gewässer verlagert, kann nur die Praxis zeigen.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wieso Finger verbrennen, so verhaßt wie die Otter doch angeblich sind?
> 
> Genau das ist der Punkt, verhasst vielleicht bei Thomas und ein paar fränkischen Teichlern, dass war es dann aber auch schon mit Hass auf den Otter!
> 
> Kritische Stimmen zum ersten Abschuß in Ösiland sind doch keinesfalls repräsentativ, wie weiter oben von ausgewiesenen Experten festgestellt wurde. |wavey:



Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wir verstehen uns schon richtig - deshalb ja mein "angeblich"...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit liegst du aber komplett falsch!
> Allgemein haben Jäger leider überhaupt kein Interesse daran sich um Fischräuber zu kümmern.
> Dies gilt auch insbesondere beim Kormoran.
> Die Jäger schießen lieber mal ne Ente oder Gans, anstatt sich diese durch unnötige Knallerei auf Kormorane zu vergrämen.
> ...


Danke,  Tötungsfreude wollte ich auch keinesfalls unterstellen, bin auch der Jagd bezüglich nicht negativ eingestellt, eher positiv interessiert. 

Ich habe sogar mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt das grüne Abitur abzulegen. 

Als Trophäe wären Wolf und Otter doch sicher interessant, oder?


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,



> verhasst vielleicht bei Thomas und ein paar fränkischen Teichlern



Wer wird den gleich Polemisch werden.

Jemandem gleich Hassgefühle unterstellen, nur weil er die gezielte Entnahme in AUT in Ordnung findet. 

Und dass die große Mehrheit der vor allem städtischen Bevölkerung immer pro Otter, Kormoran usw. sein wird, bestreitet auch niemand.

Aber auch Angler und Teichwirte haben ein Recht darauf ihre Interessen zu vertreten. Nicht nur NABU, PETA und Konsorten.

Und zur Ausrottung und zum Rechtsbruch hat hier auch keiner aufgerufen.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ach, dem Bund für Vogelschutz aka NABU glaubst Du, wenn es um den Otter geht? ;-)
> 
> Man hat dem Fischotter tatsächlich mehr oder weniger angedichtet, dass er fast ausschließlich von Fischen lebt. Man wusste es einfach nicht besser.
> 
> ...



Ich lese gerne diese Uralten Bücher, aus der Zeit als die Menschen sich noch für so etwas wie Natur oder ein Tierleben begeistern konnten.
Behaupte nicht das man das früher noch nicht wusste, vielleicht haben es einige nicht wissen wollen oder vergessen.
Viele dieser alten Erzählungen setzten Grundlagen zum Verstehen voraus das man heute als Fachwissen suchen würde.
Gut zu der Zeit hat es auch solche Bücher wie Brehms-Tierleben gegeben....:q:q
 So wie eben auch einen Karl May..

Aber es gab eben auch Bücher wie die Romane von Henry Williamson über Otter, Lachs +Co.
So wie es eben auch zu der Zeit schon unglaublich viel Wissen über Tiere, Ihre Bedürfnisse oder Wanderungen gab.
Es hat nur schlicht weg später keinen interessiert, denn es ist ja viel Ruhmreicher angeblich neues Wissen zu entdecken und zu Forschen.
Wobei das ja das Problem ist, wenn Forschungsergebnisse also Wissen, immer wieder vergessen werden und unberücksichtigt bleiben.
Ein Segen für die jungen Forscher, die es dann einfacher haben, wenn sie sich nicht mit der Vergangenheit und deren Wissen auseinandersetzen müssen.

Sollte da jetzt Jemand anders denken, Ich gebe gerne Beispiele aus der Unterwasserwelt.

Ich will aber lieber auf etwas anderes hinaus.
Es gibt einige Vögel und Säugetiere die sich auf Fische spezialisiert haben.
Als Warmblüter sind sie Ihnen gerade im Winter an Schnelligkeit weit überlegen.
Ihre Muskulatur ist auch ungleich besser durchblutet, was sie ausdauernder macht, selbst wenn es ungleich mehr Energie verbraucht.
Du hast geschrieben ein Otter bekommt keine gesunde Forelle....sorry wenn die in einem Bach und nicht Im Freiwasser ist, sollte sie ganz schnell ein Versteck finden, wo sie übersehen wird.
Es gab wohl man Versuche in Dänemark, ob Otter in einem strukturreichen Aquarium Smolts fangen können, soll für sie ein kinderleichtes Spiel gewesen sein.
Das hat mir man Jemand aus einem Meerforellenprojekt berichtet dem man das vorführte.
Ähnliches ist auch vom Kormoran bekannt, der dann aber genau solche Bereiche absucht wo sich Fische gerne verstecken.
Das sind lernfähige anpassungsfähige Raubtiere und allemal intelligenter als Hunde.
Wobei Kormorane wohl ähnlich der Rabenvögel gar vom Wissen der Anderen lernen.
Ob sie dabei kommunizieren und sich austauschen, wie Rabenvögel? 
Letzter geben erlerntes Wissen gar in kommende Generationen weite.

Wir müssen uns von der Vorstellung trennen das ein Bach voller Fische, Natur wäre.
Der Naturzustand ist das ganz wenige Alte Fische überleben und dann ausreichend Nachwuchs produzieren.
Für einen kleinen Bach reichen da 5-10 B.Forellen + Nachwuchs auf einen Km völlig.
Zur Not muss man halt bis zum Laichen ins Freiwasser des Meeres oder eines Sees flüchten um zu überleben.
Die Natur ist kein Füllhorn für den Menschen, sondern würde es als der Mensch Nahrungskonkurrenten ausschaltete um etwas zur Ernte zu haben.
Da herrscht kein friedliches Nebeneinander, sondern knallharter Kampf ums Überleben.


Nur bei einer gewissen Regulierung von Fressfeinden kann man wohl ohne Bedenken mit so etwas wie dem Mindestmaß nachhaltig ernten.

Ich komme mir in Deutschland immer mehr vor, als wenn immer mehr, Natur nur noch aus W.D-Trickfilmen wie Bambi kennen, ergänzt durch vermeintliche Fachbücher wie Bibel, Koran oder dem G.G.B.
Nur dort sind Tiere lieb oder hält Natur gar Überschüsse für den Menschen bereit. 

Natur steht nicht geschrieben man muss sie beobachten, um sie zu verstehen.
Da bin ich denn wieder bei Henry Williamson und vielen Weiteren.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Als Trophäe wären Wolf und Otter doch sicher interessant, oder?



Ja wer es braucht, präpariert habe ich beide schon, allerdings kanadischer Herkunft!
Als der Kunde welcher die zwei Otter von einem kanadischen Trapper gekauft hatte, diese geliefert bekam, stand gleich der Zoll und die Naturschutzbehörde vor der Türe.
7 (bewaffnete!) Beamte wegen eines Rechtschreibfehlers, b.z.w. Nachlässigkeit auf den Cites-Papieren.
Da stand damals nämlich nur "Lutra lutra", das "canadensis" fehlte!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nur bei einer gewissen Regulierung von Fressfeinden kann man wohl ohne Bedenken mit so etwas wie dem Mindestmaß nachhaltig ernten.


So einfach isses - statt einseitig -  extremistischer Vollschutz besser gemeinansames  Management in Kulturlandschaften.
So dass weder Prädatoren ausgerottet werden noch Menschen benachteiligt, gerade dann nicht, wenns um nachhaltiges wie Angeln oder die regionale, jahrhundertealte Fischzucht geht.

Miteinander für Prädatoren UND Fischarten/Gewässerschutz UND Menschen!

Durch Management statt radikalem/ideologiegeprägtem Vollschutz oder genauso bescheuerten Ausrottungswünschen..

Fühle mich da dem schwedischen Wissenschaftler mit seiner aktuellsten Forschung verbunden, der da Klartext redet. 

75% beim Kormoran schützt Kormoran und Fisch und menschliche Interessen...


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...75% beim Kormoran schützt Kormoran und Fisch und menschliche Interessen...



Das ist ne Totgeburt, verstehst Du das nicht? In Deutschland bekommste wahrscheinlich nichtmals 20% der Kormorane platt!

Aber mal zum Spaß angenommen, die 75% wären als bundesweites Ziel unverrückbar. Wer soll's denn richten? Jäger mit Munition? Angler mit Ruten? Teichwirte mit Netzen? Rentner mit Gehhilfen? Kinder mit Zwillen oder doch gleich die Bundeswehr? |uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist ne Totgeburt, verstehst Du das nicht? In Deutschland bekommste wahrscheinlich nichtmals 20% der Kormorane platt!
> 
> Aber mal zum Spaß angenommen, die 75% wären als bundesweites Ziel unverrückbar. Wers soll's denn richten? Jäger mit Munition? Angler mit Ruten? Teichwirte mit Netzen? Rentner mit Gehhilfen? Kinder mit Zwillen oder doch gleich die Bundeswehr? |uhoh:



Der Bruterfolg ist gut steuerbar und damit geht die Populationsgröße runter und damit ist der Druck auch geringer andere Biotope  aufzusuchen, es sei denn das Stammgewässer friert ein.

Und eine reduzierte Kormoranpopulation können große Gewässer wie die Seeenplatte oder Bodden gut ertragen.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Bruterfolg ist gut steuerbar und damit geht die Populationsgröße runter und damit ist der Druck auch geringer andere Biotope zu aufzusuchen, es sei denn das Stammgewässer friert ein.
> 
> Und eine reduzierte Kormoranpopulation können große Gewässer wie die Seeenplatte oder Bodden gut ertragen.



Alles unstrittig - bliebe abzuwarten, wieviel Reduzierung dadurch erreicht werden kann und was den schlauen Vögeln daraufhin bzgl. ihrer Brutambitionen und der Staatsgewalt bzgl. der Steuerung einfällt. 

Also, nur zu!

Bleibt die Frage, wer das erledigen soll? Thomas hat dafür keine Zeit, glaube ich.


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Die Initiativen zum Otterschutz kamen zum Großteil aus der Jägerschaft. Denen wird ja nicht unbedingt Ökoromantik unterstellt. 

Und Rufe nach Regulierung kenne ich nur von Teichwirten im Süden und aus Österreich, bei denen der Otter noch vor ein paar Jahren ausgestorben war.

Von Teichwirten und Binnenfischern im Norden habe ich noch nichts vergleichbares gehört, obwohl es dort viel mehr Otter gibt.






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist ne Totgeburt, verstehst Du das nicht? In Deutschland bekommste wahrscheinlich nichtmals 20% der Kormorane platt!



Dann wäre ja aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht jeder Schutz sinnlos, wenn man es nicht schafft, die zu gefährden. Es sei denn halt (mein alter Vorwurf), man will nur Schutz um des Schutzes Willen..

Da ists dann wohl wieder das übliche Schützer-Bambi-Syndrom - man darf doch den armen Vögelchen nix tun:
Die MÜSSEN geschützt werden..

Was ist das näxte:
Ratten?
Auch niedliche Tiere, die nicht gefährdet sind und die man nicht reduziert kriegt.
Die müssten nach der Ansicht wie beim Kormoran dann auch dringend unter Schutz gestellt werden, oder nich?..
https://www.peta.org/living/companion-animals/caring-animal-companions/caring-rats-mice/
https://www.peta.org/issues/wildlife/living-harmony-wildlife/rats/

Tja, PETA und Tierschutz und Bambisyndrom, darum gehts mir aber nicht hier.

Ich wäre nach wie vor, wie vom schwedischen Wissenschaftler propagiert, für vernünftigen Ausgleich durch Management.


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aus dem Bauch heraus bin ich skeptisch, dass Teichwirte ihre Gewässer mit überschaubarem Aufwand ottersicher bekommen. Sie können zum einen sehr gut graben und zum anderen haben sie ein so dichtes Fell, das Stromschläge kaum weiterleitet. Nicht umsonst gleichen Ottergehege Hochsicherheitsgefängnissen. 

Ich vermute, dass ein Wachhund der beste Schutz ist. Denn davor haben sie richtig Angst und der bemerkt den ungebetenen Gast spätestens wenn Radau im Karpfenteich ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,



> Von Teichwirten und Binnenfischern im Norden habe ich noch nichts vergleichbares gehört, obwohl es dort viel mehr Otter gibt.



Die halten sich vielleicht an die Empfehlung :  " Klappe halten um PETA, NABU und Konsorten nicht zu verärgern." 

Oder es gibt dort strukturbedingt weniger Otterschäden pro Fläche.

Die Broschüre zu den Otterschutzzäunen hat sich das Landwirtschaftsministerium NDS vielleicht auch  aus Langeweile ausgedacht.

Ob man die Verhältnisse in NDS, MVP  mit den Teichlandschaften in der Oberpfalz oder NÖ vergleichen kann ? 

Dazu müsste man wohl Zahlen zur Bestandsdichte der Otter und den Schäden an den betroffenen Fischbeständen vergleichen können. 

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die wehleidigen Jungs im Süden alles immer viel ernster nehmen als es ist.

Auch wenn das Auftauchen von Ottern nicht an jedem Gewässer gleich den Untergang bestimmter Arten oder ganzer Fischbestände bedeuten muss, bin ich persönlich nicht scharf drauf, dass sich die possierlichen Tierchen auch in meinen Angelrevieren breitmachen.

Deswegen würde ich aber auch keinen "derführen", wenn ich einen sähe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn der Otter Vögel fressen würde, würden die NABUler den schon lange jagen (wie die vogelfressenden Raubfische (Baggersee Wernau, Ettlingen der See, wir berichteten)) oder mal kurz nen Fluss ablassen oder so ,-)))



Und wie der Vögel frisst. Blesshühner, Enten, Gänse. Und zwar nicht nur nebenbei. Das Otterpärchen, von dem ich hier in der Gegend weiß, hat unter den ansässigen Blesshühnern gut aufgeräumt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist ne Totgeburt, verstehst Du das nicht? In Deutschland bekommste wahrscheinlich nichtmals 20% der Kormorane platt!
> 
> Aber mal zum Spaß angenommen, die 75% wären als bundesweites Ziel unverrückbar. Wer soll's denn richten? Jäger mit Munition? Angler mit Ruten? Teichwirte mit Netzen? Rentner mit Gehhilfen? Kinder mit Zwillen oder doch gleich die Bundeswehr? |uhoh:



Das geht recht einfach, indem der Kormoran an der Brut gehindert wird. Das kann durch Entfernen der gelegten Eier geschehen oder indem man die Brutvögel von den Nestern mit den Eiern fernhält, bis diese unfruchtbar sind.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Oder in dem die Eier mit Öl besprüht werden. Die Kormorane versuchen dann vergeblich weiterzubrüten und bekommen weniger Nachwuchs.
Die Reduktion über Abschüsse würde in dem Ausmaß niemals funktionieren, da Kormorane unter Beschuss recht schnell ihre Kolonien aufgeben und weiterziehen. Bis die Bejagung nicht mehr möglich ist, zB in Siedlungsnähe.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So einfach isses - statt einseitig - extremistischer Vollschutz besser gemeinansames Management in Kulturlandschaften.
> So dass weder Prädatoren ausgerottet werden noch Menschen benachteiligt, gerade dann nicht, wenns um nachhaltiges wie Angeln oder die regionale, jahrhundertealte Fischzucht geht.
> 
> Miteinander für Prädatoren UND Fischarten/Gewässerschutz UND Menschen!
> ...



 #6
 Aber davon ab, Ich habe mein ganzes Leben noch keinen lebenden Otter oder seine Spuren in der Natur gesehen.
 Wobei Ich gar in einer Region lebe, wo es noch Otter gibt. Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn Ich mal einen Lebenden sähe und nicht nur Bilder von überfahrenen Ottern in der nähe der von mir befischten Gewässer.
 Denn das waren die letzten Jahre 3 Stück, von denen ich weiß.
 Derzeit leben bei uns seit fast 2 Jahren 2 Seehunde und wohl auch ein Otter, einige Eisvögel, etliche Grau und Silberreiher und auch im Sommer etliche Kormorane.
 Alles wundervolle Geschöpfe, welche die Anglern hier oberhalb von Bremen, meist mit Begeisterung beobachten.
 Angler brauchen keine Fischmengen wie Fischer, sondern schöne Naturerlebnisse und auch mal einen Fisch zum Essen.
 Da geben solche seltenen Arten mehr als sie nehmen und die zutraulichen Seehunde haben schon manch einen Angler begeistert.

 Aber beim Kormoran ist es zu viel, wenn sie im Winter einfallen.
 Selbst wenn die Angler hier 1000 Ha nutzen können, ist für so viele Angler und so viele Kormorane nicht genug Fisch da.
 Der Totalschutz, belastet nun das Naturschutz-Verständnis, denn so ein Extremismus macht sich auch den Naturliebenden zum Feind.


----------



## gründler (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Landwirtschaftsministerium NDS sieht das nicht so einfach :
> 
> ...



Ich erwähnte das schon weiter unten.und in dem Bericht pdf ist auch der Zaun zu sehen wo unser Otter einfach durchspringt oder drunter weg.

Zur allgemeinen Stimmung hier enthalte ich mich mal,die Sicht der Dinge die ich vertrete findet ihr z.t auch in der Pdf.


----------



## marlowe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> #6
> Aber davon ab, Ich habe mein ganzes Leben noch keinen lebenden Otter oder seine Spuren in der Natur gesehen.
> Wobei Ich gar in einer Region lebe, wo es noch Otter gibt. Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn Ich mal einen Lebenden sähe und nicht nur Bilder von überfahrenen Ottern in der nähe der von mir befischten Gewässer..




Da mache ich dir wenig Hoffnung. Fischotter sind extrem scheu und können sich sehr gut verstecken, so wie Wildkatzen.
Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden, dem das schon geglückt ist. Die meisten Sichtungen sind meist verwechselungen, zBsp mit minken. 

Spuren lassen sich hingegen leicht finden.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Hallo,

so wie es im PDF auch steht:  Otter buddeln, klettern oder biegen auch Zäune auf.

Die Engländer bauen z.T. um ihre Karpfengewässer Zäune, die ca. 50cm tief im Boden verankert werden, Strom führen und fast täglich kontrolliert werden. Ob die auch speziell abgerichtete Hunde einsetzten, weiß ich nicht.

Aber unabhängig vom Erfolg kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass z.B. im Aischgrund oder Stiftland die Teiche behördlicherseits überhaupt großflächig eingezäunt oder mit freilaufenden Schutzhunden bewacht werden dürften.

Aber nächstes Jahr ist in Bayern ja Landtagswahl, vielleicht könnte man  dem Söder ja was einflüstern.

Wenn dann aber als einziger Koalitionspartner die Grünen übrig bleiben, weil die SPD unter 10% rutscht und an einer Regierungsbildung nicht interessiert ist, gibt es dann wohl eher die  Rücknahme der Kormoranverordnungen und ein bayernweites Nachtangelverbot.

Ich hoffe aber inständig, dass es nicht soweit kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist ne Totgeburt, verstehst Du das nicht? In Deutschland bekommste wahrscheinlich nichtmals 20% der Kormorane platt!



Dann wäre ja aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht jeder Schutz sinnlos, wenn man es nicht schafft, die zu gefährden. Es sei denn halt (mein alter Vorwurf), man will nur Schutz um des Schutzes Willen..

Da ists dann wohl wieder das übliche Schützer-Bambi-Syndrom - man darf doch den armen Vögelchen nix tun:
Die MÜSSEN geschützt werden..

Was ist das näxte:
Ratten?
Auch niedliche Tiere, die nicht gefährdet sind und die man nicht reduziert kriegt.
Die müssten nach der Ansicht wie beim Kormoran dann auch dringend unter Schutz gestellt werden, oder nich?..
https://www.peta.org/living/companion-animals/caring-animal-companions/caring-rats-mice/
https://www.peta.org/issues/wildlife/living-harmony-wildlife/rats/

Tja, PETA und Tierschutz und Bambisyndrom, darum gehts mir aber nicht hier.

Ich wäre nach wie vor, wie vom schwedischen Wissenschaftler propagiert, für vernünftigen Ausgleich durch Management.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



marlowe schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Die Initiativen zum Otterschutz kamen zum Großteil aus der Jägerschaft. Denen wird ja nicht unbedingt Ökoromantik unterstellt.
> 
> Und Rufe nach Regulierung kenne ich nur von Teichwirten im Süden und aus Österreich, bei denen der Otter noch vor ein paar Jahren ausgestorben war.
> 
> ...


 
 Ich gebe Dier recht wenn Du meinst das der Norden und der Süden was Natur betrifft ein unterschiedliches Verständnis hat.
 Aber die Probleme gibt es auch im Norden...
 Nur gibt es dort weniger Fischzüchter, die auch eher leiser erklingen.
 Dies ist z.B ein Öko-Betrieb der gar Preise gewonnen hat weil er Netze statt Flinte gegen den Kormoran einsetzte.
http://www.fischzuchtgrambek.de/betrieb.htm
 Der Otter hat  Ihm dann den Rest gegeben...

 Über den Film zu den Netzen *"*Ein Biofischer wird vogelfrei*" * ist mir überhaupt erst klar geworden warum das auch bei uns mit Setzlingen gar nicht mehr Funktionierte und wie hoch die Verluste durch die paar Vögel die man wahrnimmt in Wahreit ist.
 .
 Ich kann nur sagen seine Auflistung der Berichte ist wirklich lesenswert und so etwas wird leider kaum gelesen.
http://www.fischzuchtgrambek.de/medien.htm

 Auch die Norddeutschen Fischzüchter haben gewaltige Probleme, wobei Sie oft aus dem Süden zukaufen.
 Mir fällt gerade kein Züchter oder Anbieter von Äschen aus Norddeutschland ein.
 Wenn die mal angeboten werden kommen sie aus anderen Regionen.
 Was schade ist, weil es in Norddeutschland noch in den 90er wahre Riesen von 60 cm gab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Du willst mit Äschen gegen extremistische Vogelschützer argumentieren?

Äschen sind Vogelfutter. 
Bestenfalls.
Punkt








wer Sarkasmus findet, kann ihn behalten


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> #6
> Aber davon ab, Ich habe mein ganzes Leben noch keinen lebenden Otter oder seine Spuren in der Natur gesehen.
> ...
> Derzeit leben bei uns seit fast 2 Jahren 2 Seehunde und wohl auch ein Otter, einige Eisvögel, etliche Grau und Silberreiher und auch im Sommer etliche Kormorane.



Bis auf Seehunde könnte ich hier in meiner Gegend Tagesführungen mit 90%iger Garantie, alle der aufgeführten Tierarten zu sehen, veranstalten. 

Zusätzliche lege ich noch einen Biber und Bisamratten drauf. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Bisam schmeckt, Biber hab ich noch in der Truhe (mach ich Video von) ..

:g:g:g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ja aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht jeder Schutz sinnlos, wenn man es nicht schafft, die zu gefährden. Es sei denn halt (mein alter Vorwurf), man will nur Schutz um des Schutzes Willen..
> 
> Da ists dann wohl wieder das übliche Schützer-Bambi-Syndrom - man darf doch den armen Vögelchen nix tun:
> Die MÜSSEN geschützt werden..



Ich nehme an, du hast mitbekommen, was Göring-Eckardt am Wochenende beim Grünen-Kongress vom Stapel gelassen hat?

Zitat: „Wir wollen, dass in den nächsten vier Jahren jede Biene und jeder Schmetterling und jeder Vogel in diesem Land weiß: Wir werden uns weiter für sie einsetzen!“ 

https://www.facebook.com/B90DieGruenen/videos/10156762795723219/?comment_id=10156762851478219

Nachtrag: Unbedingt die Kommentare zu dem verlinkten Facebook-Artikel durchlesen! Entertainment vom Feinsten!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

grins - hör bloss auf - und Du weisst, keine allgemeine Politik, nur rein anglerbezogen ;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - hör bloss auf - und Du weisst, keine allgemeine Politik, nur rein anglerbezogen ;-))



Ach komm ... die hat bestimmt die Fische in ihrer Aufzählung nur vergessen.


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ja aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht jeder Schutz sinnlos, wenn man es nicht schafft, die zu gefährden. Es sei denn halt (mein alter Vorwurf), man will nur Schutz um des Schutzes Willen..
> 
> Da ists dann wohl wieder das übliche Schützer-Bambi-Syndrom - man darf doch den armen Vögelchen nix tun:
> Die MÜSSEN geschützt werden..
> ...



Wer soll's zu 75% wie machen gegen geltendes Recht?
Kannste das konkret aufschreiben, Ja oder Nein?

Der einzige, der immer wieder was von PETA, Tierschutz und Bambisyndrom schreibt, bist übrigens Du, niemand sonst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

langsam begreifst Du auch, dass solches Recht bescheuert ist - ein schöner Tag ;-)


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das geht recht einfach, indem der Kormoran an der Brut gehindert wird. Das kann durch Entfernen der gelegten Eier geschehen oder indem man die Brutvögel von den Nestern mit den Eiern fernhält, bis diese unfruchtbar sind.



Wer soll's zu 75% machen gegen geltendes Recht?


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Oder in dem die Eier mit Öl besprüht werden. Die Kormorane versuchen dann vergeblich weiterzubrüten und bekommen weniger Nachwuchs.
> Die Reduktion über Abschüsse würde in dem Ausmaß niemals funktionieren, da Kormorane unter Beschuss recht schnell ihre Kolonien aufgeben und weiterziehen. Bis die Bejagung nicht mehr möglich ist, zB in Siedlungsnähe.



Wer soll's zu 75% machen gegen geltendes Recht?


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ja aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht jeder Schutz sinnlos, wenn man es nicht schafft, die zu gefährden. Es sei denn halt (mein alter Vorwurf), man will nur Schutz um des Schutzes Willen..
> 
> Da ists dann wohl wieder das übliche Schützer-Bambi-Syndrom - man darf doch den armen Vögelchen nix tun:
> Die MÜSSEN geschützt werden..
> ...



Wer soll's zu 75% wie machen gegen geltendes Recht?
Kannste das konkret aufschreiben, Ja oder Nein?

Der einzige, der immer wieder was von PETA, Tierschutz und Bambisyndrom schreibt, bist übrigens Du, niemand sonst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

langsam begreifst Du auch, dass solches Recht bescheuert ist - ein schöner Tag ;-)


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> langsam begreifst Du auch, dass solches Recht bescheuert ist - ein schöner Tag ;-)



Es ist aber nunmal so, wie es ist. 

Eine Antwort auf meine Fragen hast Du also nicht, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ach komm ... die hat bestimmt die Fische in ihrer Aufzählung nur vergessen.


Nachm Motto:
Schützerlein, Schützerlein, fällt Dir auch noch was anderes als Menschenhass und Schützen ein??
:q:q:q

Extremsten halt..

Gut, dass aktuellste Wissenschaftler wie die Schweden da weiter sind. 

Für verbohrte Extremisten wie giftGRÜNE, NABUisten und PETAner uns sonstige Schützertrolle ist das natürlich weniger was ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (26. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Gut, dass aktuellste Wissenschaftler wie die Schweden da weiter sind....



Absolut! Das kommt aber nunmal daher wie eine Inselbegabung ohne Realitätsbezug.

Oder glaubt hier irgendwer ernsthaft, daß völlig beratungsresistente, deutsche Politiker sich in diesem Ausnahmefall von der Wissenschaft den Weg weisen lassen?


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Der einzige, der immer wieder was von PETA, Tierschutz und Bambisyndrom schreibt, bist übrigens Du, niemand sonst.


 
 Nö da ist Thomas nicht allein.
 Solltest Du bemerkt haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bis auf Seehunde könnte ich hier in meiner Gegend Tagesführungen mit 90%iger Garantie, alle der aufgeführten Tierarten zu sehen, veranstalten.
> 
> Zusätzliche lege ich noch einen Biber und Bisamratten drauf. :vik:



Und genau so soll es auch sein, wenn man Verantwortung für öffentliche Gewässer bekommt.
Bisam oder gar Nutria habe ich gar nicht erst aufgezählt.
Ging mir eigentlich wie im Thema verlangt um die Räuber vs Angler.
Was die Seehunde hier betrifft, würde ich mich nicht wundern wenn denen öfter mal ein Fisch von Anglern zugeworfen wird.
Aber mir fällt auch auf, das es die hier auch erst gibt, seit viele tausend fette Flussneunaugen aufsteigen.
Wenn die kommen, finden sich auch die Kormorane sofort ein.
 Wobei 1-2 Seehunde harmlos wirken, gegenüber hunderten von Kormorane im Winter.

Zufall oder auch nicht, normalerweise sollen sie nicht so lange im Binnenland bleiben und meist überleben sie das auch nicht lange.
Einst vor dem Bau des Wehres als die Weser noch reichlich Wanderfische hatte, gab es Sie hier auch.
Aber keiner kann sich erinnern das seit dem verschwinden der Wanderfische Seehunde bei uns auftauchten oder gar blieben.
Nur die Menschen müssen sich noch an den Umgang gewöhnen.:q
https://www.weser-kurier.de/region/...oll-rentner-gebissen-haben-_arid,1640500.html

Wobei ich die Seehunde verstehen kann.
Abgelegene ruhige Buchten mit flachen Sandstrand weit und breit keine Hunde und auf vielen Km nicht zur Wasserstraße ausgebaut, sind sicher netter als die Bremer Innenstadt und die Unterweser.
Wenn dann noch gutes Futter da ist, warum nicht.
Wobei die recht schnell die Weser auf und ab pendeln, man weiß nie wo sie stecken. Der erste tauchte kurz nach einem Hochwasser gemeinsam mit den Neunaugen auf, wo er das Wehr in Bremen sicher auch den Neunaugen folgend durchschwimmen konnte.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Absolut! Das kommt aber nunmal daher wie eine Inselbegabung ohne Realitätsbezug.
> 
> Oder glaubt hier irgendwer ernsthaft, *daß völlig beratungsresistente, deutsche Politike*r sich in diesem Ausnahmefall von der Wissenschaft den Weg weisen lassen?



  Der war böse....#6


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nö da ist Thomas nicht allein.
> Solltest Du bemerkt haben.



Habe ich nicht, sorry. 

Mag am plakativen Hintergrundrauschen liegen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist ne Totgeburt, verstehst Du das nicht? In Deutschland bekommste wahrscheinlich nichtmals 20% der Kormorane platt!



Dann wäre ja aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht jeder Schutz sinnlos, wenn man es nicht schafft, die zu gefährden. Es sei denn halt (mein alter Vorwurf), man will nur Schutz um des Schutzes Willen..

Da ists dann wohl wieder das übliche Schützer-Bambi-Syndrom - man darf doch den armen Vögelchen nix tun:
Die MÜSSEN geschützt werden..

Was ist das näxte:
Ratten?
Auch niedliche Tiere, die nicht gefährdet sind und die man nicht reduziert kriegt.
Die müssten nach der Ansicht wie beim Kormoran dann auch dringend unter Schutz gestellt werden, oder nich?..
https://www.peta.org/living/companion-animals/caring-animal-companions/caring-rats-mice/
https://www.peta.org/issues/wildlife/living-harmony-wildlife/rats/

Tja, PETA und Tierschutz und Bambisyndrom, darum gehts mir aber nicht hier.

Ich wäre nach wie vor, wie vom schwedischen Wissenschaftler propagiert, für vernünftigen Ausgleich durch Management.

Sport-und Angelfischer die lieber Fischräuber schützen als Fische und Angler, sind mir suspekter als Angler, denen es um Fische und Menschen und ein Miteinander statt um den giftGRÜNEN einseitg extremen, NABU-getriebenen Vollschutz geht.


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

@BERND
:vik:


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Heute Abend, um 19:40 auf arte:

Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

die übliche, einseitig-extremistisch, giftGRÜNE NABU-Propaganda..

Solidere Infos:
http://www.av-nds.de/downloads/nachgehakt.html


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Es geht voran beim Kormoranmanagement!

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Nordm...en/Video?bcastId=25231222&documentId=45114340

Sind wieviel Prozent vom Bestand?


----------



## gründler (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Und genau so soll es auch sein, wenn man Verantwortung für öffentliche Gewässer bekommt.
> Bisam oder gar Nutria habe ich gar nicht erst aufgezählt.
> Ging mir eigentlich wie im Thema verlangt um die Räuber vs Angler.
> Was die Seehunde hier betrifft, würde ich mich nicht wundern wenn denen öfter mal ein Fisch von Anglern zugeworfen wird.
> ...




Moin kurz O.t



Was viele nicht wissen,das sind meistens alles ehemalige Heuler.

Die Heuler die von Menschen Aufgezogen werden und danach wieder in Freiheit usw.werden meistens NICHT mehr von der Schule die auf der Sandbank lebt geduldet.

Sie werden vertrieben.....das sind dann die einzelnen die hier und da auftauchen.

Die meisten Heuler sind also dazu verdammt wenn sie nach der Aufzucht in Freiheit dürfen als Einzelkämpfer zu leben.

|wavey:


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ist das näxte:
> Ratten?
> Auch niedliche Tiere, die nicht gefährdet sind und die man nicht reduziert kriegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Heute Abend, um 19:40 auf arte:
> 
> Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber



Top Beitrag, habe ich mir gerade angesehen, wenn auch nur auf französisch, aber ein absolut zutreffendes Bild welches dort gezeichnet wird.

 Hast du den Bericht mal angesehen Thomas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Kann kein Französisch, daher hab ich mir das mit dem schwedischen Wissenschaftlern auf Englisch angeguckt..

ARTE hat uns angebettelt, wir sollen das bewerben, werd ich nachher noch machen und einstellen, wenngleich ich von so Schützerfernsehen nicht viel halte - war da das vom Hanssen auch drin, oder nur wieder einseitig komplett wie üblich?

Aktualisierung:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333636


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann kein Französisch, daher hab ich mir das mit dem schwedischen Wissenschaftlern auf Englisch angeguckt..
> 
> ARTE hat uns angebettelt, wir sollen das bewerben, werd ich nachher noch machen und einstellen, wenngleich ich von so Schützerfernsehen nicht viel halte - war da das vom Hanssen auch drin, oder nur wieder einseitig komplett wie üblich?
> 
> ...



Da war ein älterer Zausel  vom Nabu dabei, kenne ich aber nicht und hat auch kaum Raum eingenommen.

Mein Französisch ist nun auch gut eingestaubt, aber der Beitrag hat die Situation der Fischer gut dargestellt, die Fischer haben deutlich auf die die Schäden durch den  Kormoran und auch durch den  Fischotter hingewiesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

habe das aus der Mediathek in Deutsch, Link in der Werbung:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333636

"Der alte Zausel" ist ein NABU-Mann, der meine Sprache spricht (und die des schwedischen Professors) in der Sendung:
Kormoran reduzieren, aber nicht ausrotten.

Der ist weiter als manch giftGRÜN angehauchter Angelfischer ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Und ich bin sogar mal mit einem NABU-Mann einig - leider da wohl nur Minderheitsmeinung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
> *Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*
> 
> So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Soeben lief gerade ein Einspieler zum Fischotter. 

Das man schon viel erreicht habe, aber das es noch viel zu verbessern gäbe. 

Dafür braucht es noch viel Geld, daher kauft schön Bingolose :q

Ein smarter Kerl der Otter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Bingo?? 
Diese Stiftung, wo der NABU und Sportfischereiverband Weser-Ems zusammen mauscheln in NDS und Kohle zu verschieben und sich zu zuschieben???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bingo??
> Diese Stiftung, wo der NABU und Sportfischereiverband Weser-Ems zusammen mauscheln in NDS und Kohle zu verschieben und sich zu zuschieben???



Keine Ahnung, Bingo im NDR "die Umweltlotterie "


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

jepp, das ist die Stiftung, die ich meine..

Deswegen ist Pieper auch so dicke mitm NABU:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?

http://www.bingo-umweltstiftung.de/nano.cms/de/Gremien/Seite/3


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Ein schöner Bericht über die Kormoran Jagd https://wildundhund.de/fischdiebe-verhaften-lockjagd-auf-kormorane-7615/


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ein schöner Bericht über die Kormoran Jagd https://wildundhund.de/fischdiebe-verhaften-lockjagd-auf-kormorane-7615/


Super Link, Danke Dir!
Passt (Kormorane schiessen am Chiemsee) genau dazu von gestern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Kritischer Kormoranbestand am Chiemsee*
> https://www.berchtesgadener-anzeige...kormoranbestand-am-chiemsee-_arid,372984.html


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Wird leider viel zu wenig durchgeführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

stimmt - aber immerhin ein Anfang


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

https://www.ruteundrolle.de/nabu-scheitert-mit-klage-gegen-kormoran-verordnung-in-sachsen-anhalt/


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf*

Gute Sache per se. 

Dass aber UNKOMMENTIERT die Pressemitteilung gebracht wird, wo der DAFV so tut, als hätte er irgendeinen (positiven) Anteil an der Verhandlung, ist lachhaft - sinngemäß: dass der DAFV, wie Vertreter der Kormorankommission und der Landesverbände bei der Verhandlung vor Ort gewesen wären: 
Das gefällt mir nich.....

Die waren da - aber eben als Zuschauer.

Der NABU hatte selber geklagt und wurde nicht etwa vom DAFV verklagt!!!!

Und dass der Spartenverband DAFV da schon lange versagt und noch nichts Positives für Angler und Angeln zu Stande gebracht hat in Sachen Kormoran, ist auch nix Neues, im Gegensatz zu seinem Dachverband, dem DFV:
Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: 
Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik


Und dass der Anglerverband Niedersachsen da schon lange konstruktive Arbeit mit Fakten geleistet  hat, während der DAFV weiterhin bloss vor sich hinblubbert, ist auch Fakt:
Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachsen

Ich weise auf solche Dinge immer hin, dass man sich auch ein vollständiges Bild machen kann..

*Es ist TOLL, dass der NABU hier eine verbraten bekam.*

Der DAFV hat aber dazu REIN GAR NIX beigetragen in meinen Augen!!

Man muss wahrscheinlich noch froh sein , wenn die schon da waren, dass sie es nicht noch wie Angelverboten AWZ selber mit versaut haben..


----------

